# The CCP must be removed



## P@triot

There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.

It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.








						Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
					

The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## bodecea

P@triot said:


> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


You think the People's Republic of China is Communist?


----------



## Anomalism

I thought right wing nationalists hated international cooperation.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile

Okay, I'm with you. What do you want to do?


----------



## lg325

P@triot said:


> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


That seems to be what  the international situation is building up to. The question is who will side with them and who will side with pro democracy  forces? And what will be the best strategy to get it done?. Remember we have  a lot of pro CCP People all in our government and all levels of private society.


----------



## Shelzin

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> Okay, I'm with you. What do you want to do?


You are absolutely hilarious sometimes.


----------



## MarathonMike

bodecea said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think the People's Republic of China is Communist?
Click to expand...

You can reclassify the CCP into Commie-Lite if you want to, but it doesn't change the fact that they are hands-down the number one threat to the rest of the world.


----------



## whitehall

Thanks to the media's 60 year old disinformation campaign to benefit democrats, most American kids have been taught that a single republican senator was the cause of all the unpleasantness of the crackdown on communists dubbed "McCarthyism. The problem is that it was the democrat Truman majority that created HUAC. The dirty little secret is that communists have as much of a 1st Amendment right to campaign for office as democrats or socialists or conservatives. If you have a problem with communism you need to get educated.


----------



## Peace

So when do we start this war because by noon I need my nap!

China is no longer the what you would call Communism but hey if you want to kill a good amount of Americans with a war with China let do it and not write about it!


----------



## Darkwind

Anyone who does not have a problem with communism is an absolute fucking idiot.


----------



## InspectorDetector

P@triot said:


> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com




But it will never happen....Dementia Joe and his Son wouldn't be making any money..


----------



## PatriotJohn888

P@triot said:


> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com



Communism has been around for millions of years, and without it humans likely would have died out before we learns how to develop defensive weapons against predators.


----------



## Peace

Darkwind said:


> Anyone who does not have a problem with communism is an absolute fucking idiot.



Fact is Communism will fail all the time because of:

Greed

Envy

Sloth

Those that believe they can make it work are delusional but I have tired trying to lecture the stupid about repeating history and a war with China will end badly for both sides!


----------



## Rigby5

Darkwind said:


> Anyone who does not have a problem with communism is an absolute fucking idiot.



First you would have to learn what communism is.
Because Russia was never communist.
It was state capitalism under Stalin.


----------



## Rigby5

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who does not have a problem with communism is an absolute fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is Communism will fail all the time because of:
> 
> Greed
> 
> Envy
> 
> Sloth
> 
> Those that believe they can make it work are delusional but I have tired trying to lecture the stupid about repeating history and a war with China will end badly for both sides!
Click to expand...


I was going to just dismiss this as another mindless post, but thinking about it, greed, envy, and sloth are problems that do get worse as any society gets more populated and less personal.
I still think communism is the best solution, but you have a point these are problems to it.


----------



## Indeependent

China is totalitarian, not communist.


----------



## lg325

whitehall said:


> Thanks to the media's 60 year old disinformation campaign to benefit democrats, most American kids have been taught that a single republican senator was the cause of all the unpleasantness of the crackdown on communists dubbed "McCarthyism. The problem is that it was the democrat Truman majority that created HUAC. The dirty little secret is that communists have as much of a 1st Amendment right to campaign for office as democrats or socialists or conservatives. If you have a problem with communism you need to get educated.


I agree they have the same rights in this country as anyone else . But we can not look past the fact there main objective is to replace democracy with a one party system . You can call it communism but it always becomes fascism.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile

Shelzin said:


> Prof.Lunaphiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm with you. What do you want to do?
> 
> 
> 
> You are absolutely hilarious sometimes.
Click to expand...

I come across these posts reading that we need to do something, but they don't have the next step defined.


----------



## Rigby5

MarathonMike said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think the People's Republic of China is Communist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can reclassify the CCP into Commie-Lite if you want to, but it doesn't change the fact that they are hands-down the number one threat to the rest of the world.
Click to expand...

Nonsense.
First of all, Russia was never communist, and second is that communism never threatened anyone because it is communal, cooperative, and collaborative.  Can't get any better than that.  It is capitalism that is a danger.  Hitler was a huge capitalist, for example.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile

lg325 said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the media's 60 year old disinformation campaign to benefit democrats, most American kids have been taught that a single republican senator was the cause of all the unpleasantness of the crackdown on communists dubbed "McCarthyism. The problem is that it was the democrat Truman majority that created HUAC. The dirty little secret is that communists have as much of a 1st Amendment right to campaign for office as democrats or socialists or conservatives. If you have a problem with communism you need to get educated.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree they have the same rights in this country as anyone else . But we can not look past the fact there main objective is to replace democracy with a one party system . You can call it communism but it always becomes fascism.
Click to expand...

Ultimately then, they will have to have a constitutional convention, and they will not get past that, because we will have a better constitution for republic government to counter what they can offer.


----------



## MarathonMike

Rigby5 said:


> Communism has been around for millions of years, and without it humans likely would have died out before we learns how to develop defensive weapons against predators.


Oh come on now. At a primitive level, communism works well, that is true. But once you get to the level of an advanced society, Communism fails miserably 100% of the time.


----------



## Peace

Rigby5 said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who does not have a problem with communism is an absolute fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is Communism will fail all the time because of:
> 
> Greed
> 
> Envy
> 
> Sloth
> 
> Those that believe they can make it work are delusional but I have tired trying to lecture the stupid about repeating history and a war with China will end badly for both sides!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was going to just dismiss this as another mindless post, but thinking about it, greed, envy, and sloth are problems that do get worse as any society gets more populated and less personal.
> I still think communism is the best solution, but you have a point these are problems to it.
Click to expand...


Communism can never be achieved and to think it is a solution is scary as hell!

Are you confusing Socialism with Communism and if so please don’t!

Also Greed, Envy and Sloth is ingrained into our human nature and can never be deleted, so Marxism or any form of Communism no matter Stalinism or Trotskyism will fail.


----------



## Rigby5

lg325 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be what  the international situation is building up to. The question is who will side with them and who will side with pro democracy  forces? And what will be the best strategy to get it done?. Remember we have  a lot of pro CCP People all in our government and all levels of private society.
Click to expand...


Communism is an economic system where the people are allowed to collectively use tax money to start public enterprise if they want.
It is NOT a political system.
You could try communism under any form of political system you want, but it makes most sense under a democratic republic.
Capitalism however is about individual greed, so ideally any one who is a capitalist will also try to create a dictatorship if allowed to.


----------



## Rigby5

MarathonMike said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communism has been around for millions of years, and without it humans likely would have died out before we learns how to develop defensive weapons against predators.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on now. At a primitive level, communism works well, that is true. But once you get to the level of an advanced society, Communism fails miserably 100% of the time.
Click to expand...


You likely have a point in that the natural social mechanisms may not scale up well.
But no one has tried anything even remotely like communism on a country wide scale.
So you can't say it has failed, since it has never been tried.
Lenin was a German agent sent into Russia to get them out of WWI, and Stalin was a bank robber who murdered all the communists, took over, and created state capitalism.


----------



## lg325

Communism is not people agreeing to come together for every ones benefit ,that's democracy. Communism is  a governing elite organizing a community for what they have decided is every ones benefit , with no room for dissent.


----------



## Rigby5

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who does not have a problem with communism is an absolute fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is Communism will fail all the time because of:
> 
> Greed
> 
> Envy
> 
> Sloth
> 
> Those that believe they can make it work are delusional but I have tired trying to lecture the stupid about repeating history and a war with China will end badly for both sides!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was going to just dismiss this as another mindless post, but thinking about it, greed, envy, and sloth are problems that do get worse as any society gets more populated and less personal.
> I still think communism is the best solution, but you have a point these are problems to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communism can never be achieved and to think it is a solution is scary as hell!
> 
> Are you confusing Socialism with Communism and if so please don’t!
> 
> Also Greed, Envy and Sloth is ingrained into our human nature and can never be deleted, so Marxism or any form of Communism no matter Stalinism or Trotskyism will fail.
Click to expand...


That is silly because we do communal enterprise all the time successfully.
For example, public schools, utilities, libraries, museums, harbors, etc.
Likely we should do more, like hospitals, oil companies, energy, etc.


----------



## MarathonMike

Rigby5 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think the People's Republic of China is Communist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can reclassify the CCP into Commie-Lite if you want to, but it doesn't change the fact that they are hands-down the number one threat to the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense.
> First of all, Russia was never communist, and second is that communism never threatened anyone because it is communal, cooperative, and collaborative.  Can't get any better than that.  It is capitalism that is a danger.  Hitler was a huge capitalist, for example.
Click to expand...

I think you are playing games with Semantics. Can we agree that Communism means control of the people by the State?


----------



## Rye Catcher

lg325 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be what  the international situation is building up to. The question is who will side with them and who will side with pro democracy  forces? And what will be the best strategy to get it done?. Remember we have  a lot of pro CCP People all in our government and all levels of private society.
Click to expand...

 
Wow,  It's past time for you to name all of these pro CCP People who will lead us to an Authoritarian Regime which opposes democracy in America.  There must be thousands, tens of thousands who you have the evidence to share.  I'm sure you must have a data base to share with the leaders of the disorganized militias so they can take charge of the government and weed out this scum.













*SARCASM ALERT ^^^*


----------



## MarathonMike

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who does not have a problem with communism is an absolute fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is Communism will fail all the time because of:
> 
> Greed
> 
> Envy
> 
> Sloth
> 
> Those that believe they can make it work are delusional but I have tired trying to lecture the stupid about repeating history and a war with China will end badly for both sides!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was going to just dismiss this as another mindless post, but thinking about it, greed, envy, and sloth are problems that do get worse as any society gets more populated and less personal.
> I still think communism is the best solution, but you have a point these are problems to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communism can never be achieved and to think it is a solution is scary as hell!
> 
> Are you confusing Socialism with Communism and if so please don’t!
> 
> Also Greed, Envy and Sloth is ingrained into our human nature and can never be deleted, so Marxism or any form of Communism no matter Stalinism or Trotskyism will fail.
Click to expand...

Or put another way, "Absolute power corrupts absolutely". Communism means transferring all wealth and power to the State. And then the State will redistribute to each according to his need. BAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Rigby5

lg325 said:


> Communism is not people agreeing to come together for every ones benefit ,that's democracy. Communism is  a governing elite organizing a community for what they have decided is every ones benefit , with no room for dissent.



You still don't get it, communism is the economic side of democracy.
Democracy is a political system of choosing leaders.
The range of political system are democracy, theocracy, oligarchy, and tyranny.
The range of economic systems include communism, socialism, and capitalism.
You can have any economic system under any political system you want.
But in a democracy, clearly the people would be happiest with communism or socialism.
Capitalism is only about profits, so allows for deliberately harming others, like slavery.
Just look at slavery in the US.
It was capitalism.


----------



## Rigby5

MarathonMike said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who does not have a problem with communism is an absolute fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is Communism will fail all the time because of:
> 
> Greed
> 
> Envy
> 
> Sloth
> 
> Those that believe they can make it work are delusional but I have tired trying to lecture the stupid about repeating history and a war with China will end badly for both sides!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was going to just dismiss this as another mindless post, but thinking about it, greed, envy, and sloth are problems that do get worse as any society gets more populated and less personal.
> I still think communism is the best solution, but you have a point these are problems to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communism can never be achieved and to think it is a solution is scary as hell!
> 
> Are you confusing Socialism with Communism and if so please don’t!
> 
> Also Greed, Envy and Sloth is ingrained into our human nature and can never be deleted, so Marxism or any form of Communism no matter Stalinism or Trotskyism will fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or put another way, "Absolute power corrupts absolutely". Communism me
Click to expand...

Communism does not imply centralization, much less absolute power.
Communism implies cooperation voluntarily.
If local farmers want a grain tower, they poll funds and make it.
Its a coop.
That is communism.

In Russia, Lenin and Stalin killed all the communists and implemented state capitalism.
Nothing remotely like communism.


----------



## toobfreak

Anomalism said:


> I thought right wing nationalists hated international cooperation.




Idiot.  Putting one's own country first is a _healthy_ thing for all countries, NOT synonymous at all to xenophobia.


----------



## lg325

Rye Catcher said:


> lg325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be what  the international situation is building up to. The question is who will side with them and who will side with pro democracy  forces? And what will be the best strategy to get it done?. Remember we have  a lot of pro CCP People all in our government and all levels of private society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow,  It's past time for you to name all of these pro CCP People who will lead us to an Authoritarian Regime which opposes democracy in America.  There must be thousands, tens of thousands who you have the evidence to share.  I'm sure you must have a data base to share with the leaders of the disorganized militias so they can take charge of the government and weed out this scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SARCASM ALERT ^^^*
Click to expand...

Those behind ANTIFA, BLM.  leaders of some multi nationals  for starters. A   few of   my old school teachers. and others who lean in that political directions.  They may not even realize it them selves but have been conditioned into it.  I met people on the job site with that type of thinking  over the years.  It is an eyeopener .


----------



## MarathonMike

Rigby5 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who does not have a problem with communism is an absolute fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is Communism will fail all the time because of:
> 
> Greed
> 
> Envy
> 
> Sloth
> 
> Those that believe they can make it work are delusional but I have tired trying to lecture the stupid about repeating history and a war with China will end badly for both sides!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was going to just dismiss this as another mindless post, but thinking about it, greed, envy, and sloth are problems that do get worse as any society gets more populated and less personal.
> I still think communism is the best solution, but you have a point these are problems to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communism can never be achieved and to think it is a solution is scary as hell!
> 
> Are you confusing Socialism with Communism and if so please don’t!
> 
> Also Greed, Envy and Sloth is ingrained into our human nature and can never be deleted, so Marxism or any form of Communism no matter Stalinism or Trotskyism will fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or put another way, "Absolute power corrupts absolutely". Communism me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Communism does not imply centralization, much less absolute power.
> Communism implies cooperation voluntarily.
> If local farmers want a grain tower, they poll funds and make it.
> Its a coop.
> That is communism.
> 
> In Russia, Lenin and Stalin killed all the communists and implemented state capitalism.
> Nothing remotely like communism.
Click to expand...

You are describing the the only form of Communism that actually has been demonstrated to work well, the "Commune". How in the world do manage hundreds of millions of people under the simplistic rules of a commune?


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think the People's Republic of China is Communist?
Click to expand...

Sweetie…CCP stands for “Chinese Communist Party”


----------



## P@triot

Anomalism said:


> I thought right wing nationalists hated international cooperation.


There is a huge difference between “international cooperation” and surrendering one’s sovereignty. Such a huge difference, that only a leftist wouldn’t understand it. Because, well, they are low IQ people.


----------



## lg325

Rigby5 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who does not have a problem with communism is an absolute fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is Communism will fail all the time because of:
> 
> Greed
> 
> Envy
> 
> Sloth
> 
> Those that believe they can make it work are delusional but I have tired trying to lecture the stupid about repeating history and a war with China will end badly for both sides!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was going to just dismiss this as another mindless post, but thinking about it, greed, envy, and sloth are problems that do get worse as any society gets more populated and less personal.
> I still think communism is the best solution, but you have a point these are problems to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communism can never be achieved and to think it is a solution is scary as hell!
> 
> Are you confusing Socialism with Communism and if so please don’t!
> 
> Also Greed, Envy and Sloth is ingrained into our human nature and can never be deleted, so Marxism or any form of Communism no matter Stalinism or Trotskyism will fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or put another way, "Absolute power corrupts absolutely". Communism me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Communism does not imply centralization, much less absolute power.
> Communism implies cooperation voluntarily.
> If local farmers want a grain tower, they poll funds and make it.
> Its a coop.
> That is communism.
> 
> In Russia, Lenin and Stalin killed all the communists and implemented state capitalism.
> Nothing remotely like communism.
Click to expand...

We have  farmer COOPS here in the southern united states. But I don't agree that communism is economic  and can go in tandem with democracy.


----------



## P@triot

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> Okay, I'm with you. What do you want to do?


It’s not hard…have _every_ nation in the world point their entire nuclear arsenal at China and then tell Xi, “you have 24 hours to step down or we make China disappear off the face of the planet”.

Trust me, they will comply.


----------



## P@triot

lg325 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be what  the international situation is building up to. The question is who will side with them and who will side with pro democracy  forces? And what will be the best strategy to get it done?. Remember we have  a lot of pro CCP People all in our government and all levels of private society.
Click to expand...

You speak a lot of truth. But after China just killed millions of people across all nations, shut down economies across the world, and cost the world trillions of dollars, it won’t be hard to garner support.


----------



## P@triot

MarathonMike said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think the People's Republic of China is Communist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can reclassify the CCP into Commie-Lite if you want to, but it doesn't change the fact that they are hands-down the number one threat to the rest of the world.
Click to expand...

And if she wasn’t a left-wing imbecile suspending all reality, she’d realize that China is Commie-heavy. They CCP controls every aspect of society over there, including the economy.


----------



## P@triot

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> So when do we start this war because by noon I need my nap!
> 
> China is no longer the what you would call Communism but hey if you want to kill a good amount of Americans with a war with China let do it and not write about it!


China is a pure communist nation, you low-IQ imbecile.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile

P@triot said:


> Prof.Lunaphiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm with you. What do you want to do?
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not hard…have _every_ nation in the world point their entire nuclear arsenal at China and then tell Xi, “you have 24 hours to step down or we make China disappear off the face of the planet”.
> 
> Trust me, they will comply.
Click to expand...

You want me to make the calls - right???


----------



## MarathonMike

P@triot said:


> And if she wasn’t a left-wing imbecile suspending all reality, she’d realize that China is Commie-heavy. They CCP controls every aspect of society over there, including the economy.


What the CCP is doing to the Muslim Uighurs, ESPECIALLY THE WOMEN, sounds like something you read from the history of Barbarism, not the 21st century for God's sake.


----------



## skye

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> Okay, I'm with you. What do you want to do?



I know .....the road to Heaven is paved with good intentions.

How are you going to do it....that's another story.


----------



## Kondor3

P@triot said:


> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


So... what would you have us do, to remove the CCP?


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when do we start this war because by noon I need my nap!
> 
> China is no longer the what you would call Communism but hey if you want to kill a good amount of Americans with a war with China let do it and not write about it!
> 
> 
> 
> China is a pure communist nation, you low-IQ imbecile.
Click to expand...


Nah, China has never been communist.
Mao learned from Stalin, who was a state capitalist.
Just ask yourself if the whole public collectively makes decisions that benefit everyone, or if an elite only are out to maximize their own profits and power.
When you have a wealthy elite controlling for profits, that is capitalism.
And that is what China has.
The only change lately is China is letting more small capitalists go it alone.
It is becoming less state capitalism and more individual capitalism.


----------



## Rigby5

MarathonMike said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if she wasn’t a left-wing imbecile suspending all reality, she’d realize that China is Commie-heavy. They CCP controls every aspect of society over there, including the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> What the CCP is doing to the Muslim Uighurs, ESPECIALLY THE WOMEN, sounds like something you read from the history of Barbarism, not the 21st century for God's sake.
Click to expand...


That's capitalism for you.
Remember slavery in the US?
That was capitalism.


----------



## Anomalism

P@triot said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when do we start this war because by noon I need my nap!
> 
> China is no longer the what you would call Communism but hey if you want to kill a good amount of Americans with a war with China let do it and not write about it!
> 
> 
> 
> China is a pure communist nation, you low-IQ imbecile.
Click to expand...


You can't own private property in China? I'm pretty sure they have McDonald's over there. How does that work?


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

whitehall said:


> Thanks to the media's 60 year old disinformation campaign to benefit democrats, most American kids have been taught that a single republican senator was the cause of all the unpleasantness of the crackdown on communists dubbed "McCarthyism. The problem is that it was the democrat Truman majority that created HUAC. The dirty little secret is that communists have as much of a 1st Amendment right to campaign for office as democrats or socialists or conservatives. If you have a problem with communism you need to get educated.


The Black Book of Communism is a great place to start.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

Rigby5 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if she wasn’t a left-wing imbecile suspending all reality, she’d realize that China is Commie-heavy. They CCP controls every aspect of society over there, including the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> What the CCP is doing to the Muslim Uighurs, ESPECIALLY THE WOMEN, sounds like something you read from the history of Barbarism, not the 21st century for God's sake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's capitalism for you.
> Remember slavery in the US?
> That was capitalism.
Click to expand...

Slavery is thousands of years older than Capitalism you loon.


----------



## lg325

Communism always becomes Fascism, that is what is in control of Mainland China  at the moment.


----------



## Smokin' OP

P@triot said:


> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


But your dear leader praised Xi Jinping and wanted to be just like him.

March 3 2018

U.S. President Donald Trump praised Chinese President Xi Jinping Saturday after the ruling Communist party announced it was eliminating the two-term limit for the presidency, paving the way for Xi to serve indefinitely.

“He’s now president for life, president for life. And he’s great,” Trump said, according to audio of excerpts of Trump’s remarks at a closed-door fundraiser in Florida.
 “And look, he was able to do that. I think it’s great. Maybe we’ll have to give that a shot someday,” Trump said to cheers and applause from supporters.
www.reuters.com › article › us-trump-china-idUSKCN1GG015

Cheers and applause?
Republicans seem to be on board.


----------



## justinacolmena

P@triot said:


> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


The Chinese have gone capitalist and embraced private property, which is the antithesis of communism.

How is modern China any more "Communist" than, say, the European Union?

The thing is, if Xi Jinping and CCP are removed from power, the alternative is an even more extreme left-wing socialist version of communism; much, much worse than that which has come so far to accept Western ideals of freedom and capitalism.


----------



## Batcat

bodecea said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think the People's Republic of China is Communist?
Click to expand...




Indeependent said:


> China is totalitarian, not communist.


The CIA fact book calls China a “communist party-led state.”





						China - The World Factbook
					






					www.cia.gov


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

P@triot said:


> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


When will Biden be remo ed from office? Be a great start.


----------



## Colin norris

P@triot said:


> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com



Who Do you think you are? 
What right do you have to throw orders at other countries? It's none of your business so sit down and be quiet.


----------



## Mac-7

Anomalism said:


> You can't own private property in China? I'm pretty sure they have McDonald's over there. How does that work?


McDonalds along with everyone else in china cannot own land

They have a lease to build their stores that is not worth the paper its written on


----------



## Mac-7

justinacolmena said:


> How is modern China any more "Communist" than, say, the European Union?


By being a one-party, one-man dictatorship


----------



## Mac1958

bodecea said:


> You think the People's Republic of China is Communist?


Anyone who isn't an obedient Trumpster is a commie.


Smokin' OP said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But your dear leader praised Xi Jinping and wanted to be just like him.
> 
> March 3 2018
> 
> U.S. President Donald Trump praised Chinese President Xi Jinping Saturday after the ruling Communist party announced it was eliminating the two-term limit for the presidency, paving the way for Xi to serve indefinitely.
> 
> “He’s now president for life, president for life. And he’s great,” Trump said, according to audio of excerpts of Trump’s remarks at a closed-door fundraiser in Florida.
> “And look, he was able to do that. I think it’s great. Maybe we’ll have to give that a shot someday,” Trump said to cheers and applause from supporters.
> www.reuters.com › article › us-trump-china-idUSKCN1GG015
> 
> Cheers and applause?
> Republicans seem to be on board.
Click to expand...

If Trump likes it, they like it.  If Trump doesn't like it, they don't like it.  From moment to moment.  Stay tuned.

That's how this kind of thing works.


----------



## Votto

P@triot said:


> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


Ban despotism?

You want to ban human nature?

There is but one atedote.






Today, only banning Nazism of the past is cool and PC, even though Marxism has murdered hundreds of millions more and is rampant across the globe.

It is akin to the Left being preoccupied with the slavery of the 1800's, while completely ignoring the modern slavery of today that accounts for more slavery in the world than at any other time in human history.


----------



## TheParser

P@triot said:


> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com



But China is NOT Communist anymore.

It is just an old-fashioned totalitarian dictatorship run by old men who dye their hair.

It is basically as capitalistic as many other countries. Or even more.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

bodecea said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think the People's Republic of China is Communist?
Click to expand...

No, it's pretty clear that they are National Socialists.  The results are very similar.

And we need a regime change in China.


----------



## evenflow1969

P@triot said:


> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


There is no pure form of communism left. Did not work so no worries.


----------



## Darkwind

Rigby5 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who does not have a problem with communism is an absolute fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First you would have to learn what communism is.
> Because Russia was never communist.
> It was state capitalism under Stalin.
Click to expand...

I am perfectly aware of what Communism is and I have had all the lessons I need in redefining terms from the left.


----------



## TheParser

Just read that the Chinese dictator is now calling himself the "Helmsman," as Mao did.

Apparently, Emperor Xi is planning to stay around for a long time.

As usual, FATE will have the last word.


----------



## The Original Tree

P@triot said:


> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


You cannot separate Faux Xiden from The CCP, just like you cannot separate his family extortion, bribery and graft business from the Biden name.  But you can separate Joe from his brain.  That was done several years ago.


----------



## Kondor3

TheParser said:


> Just read that the Chinese dictator is now calling himself the "Helmsman," as Mao did.
> 
> Apparently, Emperor Xi is planning to stay around for a long time.
> 
> As usual, FATE will have the last word.


Sounds a little bit like President for Life Doctor Idi Amin Rump... or what we *WOULD* have had, had he succeeded on January 6th.


----------



## WTF19

Anomalism said:


> I thought right wing nationalists hated international cooperation.


i would say it doesn't pay for you to think


----------



## Polishprince

P@triot said:


> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com



The next step is with Sleepy Joe.   Let Chairman Xi know ASAP that we will not be attending the Olympics next year unless Red China embraces freedom.  Biden banned the All Star game from Georgia for less.


----------



## WTF19

Rye Catcher said:


> lg325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be what  the international situation is building up to. The question is who will side with them and who will side with pro democracy  forces? And what will be the best strategy to get it done?. Remember we have  a lot of pro CCP People all in our government and all levels of private society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow,  It's past time for you to name all of these pro CCP People who will lead us to an Authoritarian Regime which opposes democracy in America.  There must be thousands, tens of thousands who you have the evidence to share.  I'm sure you must have a data base to share with the leaders of the disorganized militias so they can take charge of the government and weed out this scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SARCASM ALERT ^^^*
Click to expand...

are you really that messed up in the head?   every fucking scum demonRAT wants to abolish democracy


----------



## WTF19

Kondor3 said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just read that the Chinese dictator is now calling himself the "Helmsman," as Mao did.
> 
> Apparently, Emperor Xi is planning to stay around for a long time.
> 
> As usual, FATE will have the last word.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a little bit like President for Life Doctor Idi Amin Rump... or what we *WOULD* have had, had he succeeded on January 6th.
Click to expand...

enjoy your TRUMP orgasm...shit stain


----------



## Kondor3

WTF19 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just read that the Chinese dictator is now calling himself the "Helmsman," as Mao did.
> 
> Apparently, Emperor Xi is planning to stay around for a long time.
> 
> As usual, FATE will have the last word.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a little bit like President for Life Doctor Idi Amin Rump... or what we *WOULD* have had, had he succeeded on January 6th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> enjoy your TRUMP orgasm...shit stain
Click to expand...

Sit down, child, and mind your manners in the presence of your betters... the grown-ups are trying to talk...


----------



## TNHarley

Rigby5 said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who does not have a problem with communism is an absolute fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is Communism will fail all the time because of:
> 
> Greed
> 
> Envy
> 
> Sloth
> 
> Those that believe they can make it work are delusional but I have tired trying to lecture the stupid about repeating history and a war with China will end badly for both sides!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was going to just dismiss this as another mindless post, but thinking about it, greed, envy, and sloth are problems that do get worse as any society gets more populated and less personal.
> I still think communism is the best solution, but you have a point these are problems to it.
Click to expand...

Communism is good for small groups. The kind that you described in your first post.
It can't work on a national level, and if you think it does, you are stupid. 
Period.


----------



## TNHarley

Kondor3 said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just read that the Chinese dictator is now calling himself the "Helmsman," as Mao did.
> 
> Apparently, Emperor Xi is planning to stay around for a long time.
> 
> As usual, FATE will have the last word.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a little bit like President for Life Doctor Idi Amin Rump... or what we *WOULD* have had, had he succeeded on January 6th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> enjoy your TRUMP orgasm...shit stain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sit down, child, and mind your manners in the presence of your betters... the grown-ups are trying to talk...
Click to expand...

I get why people dislike Trump. I'm the same. He was a complete embarrassment. In MANY ways.
But the way he broke some of you is fuckin hilarious.
And you, buddy, are broken.


----------



## WTF19

Mac1958 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think the People's Republic of China is Communist?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who isn't an obedient Trumpster is a commie.
> 
> 
> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But your dear leader praised Xi Jinping and wanted to be just like him.
> 
> March 3 2018
> 
> U.S. President Donald Trump praised Chinese President Xi Jinping Saturday after the ruling Communist party announced it was eliminating the two-term limit for the presidency, paving the way for Xi to serve indefinitely.
> 
> “He’s now president for life, president for life. And he’s great,” Trump said, according to audio of excerpts of Trump’s remarks at a closed-door fundraiser in Florida.
> “And look, he was able to do that. I think it’s great. Maybe we’ll have to give that a shot someday,” Trump said to cheers and applause from supporters.
> www.reuters.com › article › us-trump-china-idUSKCN1GG015
> 
> Cheers and applause?
> Republicans seem to be on board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump likes it, they like it.  If Trump doesn't like it, they don't like it.  From moment to moment.  Stay tuned.
> 
> That's how this kind of thing works.
Click to expand...

If xiden likes it, they like it. If xiden doesn't like it, they don't like it. From moment to moment. Stay tuned.
That's how this kind of thing works.
Anyone who isn't an obedient xiden idoler is a commie.


----------



## WTF19

Kondor3 said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just read that the Chinese dictator is now calling himself the "Helmsman," as Mao did.
> 
> Apparently, Emperor Xi is planning to stay around for a long time.
> 
> As usual, FATE will have the last word.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a little bit like President for Life Doctor Idi Amin Rump... or what we *WOULD* have had, had he succeeded on January 6th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> enjoy your TRUMP orgasm...shit stain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sit down, child, and mind your manners in the presence of your betters... the grown-ups are trying to talk...
Click to expand...

time to get your blankie out and take your nap....shit stain


----------



## Kondor3

WTF19 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just read that the Chinese dictator is now calling himself the "Helmsman," as Mao did.
> 
> Apparently, Emperor Xi is planning to stay around for a long time.
> 
> As usual, FATE will have the last word.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a little bit like President for Life Doctor Idi Amin Rump... or what we *WOULD* have had, had he succeeded on January 6th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> enjoy your TRUMP orgasm...shit stain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sit down, child, and mind your manners in the presence of your betters... the grown-ups are trying to talk...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ytime to get your blankie out and take your nap....shit stain
Click to expand...







You tell 'em, Princess...

Wake me up when you have something substantive to add to the conversation...


----------



## WTF19

Kondor3 said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just read that the Chinese dictator is now calling himself the "Helmsman," as Mao did.
> 
> Apparently, Emperor Xi is planning to stay around for a long time.
> 
> As usual, FATE will have the last word.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a little bit like President for Life Doctor Idi Amin Rump... or what we *WOULD* have had, had he succeeded on January 6th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> enjoy your TRUMP orgasm...shit stain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sit down, child, and mind your manners in the presence of your betters... the grown-ups are trying to talk...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ytime to get your blankie out and take your nap....shit stain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You tell 'em, Princess...
> 
> Wake me up when you have something substantive to add to the conversation...
Click to expand...

i don't associate with brain dead asswipes...wake yourself up...better yet, don't....im sure there would be nothing but stupidity coming out of that thing you call a brain


----------



## Dragonlady

P@triot said:


> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com



So you're not only proposing regime change, now you're proposing WWIII to achieve it.

And what is your plan once Xi is removed, or is this like taking out Saddam Hussein?  Kill him and let whatever pops up replace him?  That gave the world ISIS when W did exactly what you're suggesting.

This is a tremendous flip flop for you.  Last week YOU were castigating Hillary Clinton for proposing regime change in Iran.  Iran would a whole lot easier to defeat than China.


----------



## Dragonlady

WTF19 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just read that the Chinese dictator is now calling himself the "Helmsman," as Mao did.
> 
> Apparently, Emperor Xi is planning to stay around for a long time.
> 
> As usual, FATE will have the last word.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a little bit like President for Life Doctor Idi Amin Rump... or what we *WOULD* have had, had he succeeded on January 6th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> enjoy your TRUMP orgasm...shit stain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sit down, child, and mind your manners in the presence of your betters... the grown-ups are trying to talk...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ytime to get your blankie out and take your nap....shit stain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You tell 'em, Princess...
> 
> Wake me up when you have something substantive to add to the conversation...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't associate with brain dead asswipes...wake yourself up...better yet, don't....im sure there would be nothing but stupidity coming out of that thing you call a brain
Click to expand...


You don't associate with brain dead asswipes, but you vote for them.


----------



## WTF19

Dragonlady said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just read that the Chinese dictator is now calling himself the "Helmsman," as Mao did.
> 
> Apparently, Emperor Xi is planning to stay around for a long time.
> 
> As usual, FATE will have the last word.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a little bit like President for Life Doctor Idi Amin Rump... or what we *WOULD* have had, had he succeeded on January 6th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> enjoy your TRUMP orgasm...shit stain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sit down, child, and mind your manners in the presence of your betters... the grown-ups are trying to talk...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ytime to get your blankie out and take your nap....shit stain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You tell 'em, Princess...
> 
> Wake me up when you have something substantive to add to the conversation...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't associate with brain dead asswipes...wake yourself up...better yet, don't....im sure there would be nothing but stupidity coming out of that thing you call a brain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't associate with brain dead asswipes, but you vote for them.
Click to expand...

i didnt vote for xiden or any anti-AMERICAN demonRAT...you are right
so actually, this fits your brain dead head much better:  
You fit right in  with the brain dead asswipes, AND you vote for them.


----------



## P@triot

Batcat said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think the People's Republic of China is Communist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> China is totalitarian, not communist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CIA fact book calls China a “communist party-led state.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China - The World Factbook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cia.gov
Click to expand...

The left is committed to suspending all reality because they realize that communism is left-wing. They also realize that it embodies the exact same bat-shit crazy policies they want here in the United States.


----------



## P@triot

Mac1958 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think the People's Republic of China is Communist?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who isn't an obedient Trumpster is a commie.
> 
> 
> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But your dear leader praised Xi Jinping and wanted to be just like him.
> 
> March 3 2018
> 
> U.S. President Donald Trump praised Chinese President Xi Jinping Saturday after the ruling Communist party announced it was eliminating the two-term limit for the presidency, paving the way for Xi to serve indefinitely.
> 
> “He’s now president for life, president for life. And he’s great,” Trump said, according to audio of excerpts of Trump’s remarks at a closed-door fundraiser in Florida.
> “And look, he was able to do that. I think it’s great. Maybe we’ll have to give that a shot someday,” Trump said to cheers and applause from supporters.
> www.reuters.com › article › us-trump-china-idUSKCN1GG015
> 
> Cheers and applause?
> Republicans seem to be on board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump likes it, they like it.  If Trump doesn't like it, they don't like it.  From moment to moment.  Stay tuned.
> 
> That's how this kind of thing works.
Click to expand...

Poor Mac _still_ can't get over that....

Donald Trump kicked the ever-loving shit out of Hitlery Clinton
We the People reject his desire to mooch off of society


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when do we start this war because by noon I need my nap!
> 
> China is no longer the what you would call Communism but hey if you want to kill a good amount of Americans with a war with China let do it and not write about it!
> 
> 
> 
> China is a pure communist nation, you low-IQ imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, China has never been communist.
Click to expand...

China was communist. China is communist. China will remain communist until we remove the communists from power. You inability to accept reality is just absurd.


Rigby5 said:


> Mao learned from Stalin, who was a *state* capitalist.


"State capitalist"  

In other words, a fucking _communist_.


Rigby5 said:


> Just ask yourself if the whole public collectively makes decisions that benefit everyone, or if an elite only are out to maximize their own profits and power.


All of your babbling nonsense doesn't "benefit everyone". It's the same babbling nonsense that Fidel Castro to convince low-IQ imbeciles (such as yourself) that it was good for everyone for him to wield unlimited power.


Rigby5 said:


> When you have a wealthy elite controlling for profits, that is capitalism.
> And that is what China has.


That's not what China has at all, you low-IQ imbecile. The state controls every aspect of life - including the economy. They tell citizens where they can work, how they can work, when they can work, etc.


Rigby5 said:


> The only change lately is China is letting more small capitalists go it alone.
> It is becoming less state capitalism and more individual capitalism.


"Less state capitalism". LMAO!! So you just admitted they are a communist sate.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if she wasn’t a left-wing imbecile suspending all reality, she’d realize that China is Commie-heavy. They CCP controls every aspect of society over there, including the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> What the CCP is doing to the Muslim Uighurs, ESPECIALLY THE WOMEN, sounds like something you read from the history of Barbarism, not the 21st century for God's sake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's capitalism for you.
> Remember slavery in the US?
> That was capitalism.
Click to expand...

So we're not capitalists anymore? How fucking dumb are you? I'm being serious. How dumb? Are talking below 45 IQ?

You are so dumb, you actually think capitalism is a political system. It is an _economic_ system, you low-IQ mouth-breather. We are a republic politically and employ capitalism economically. Neither of which had a fuck'n thing to do with slavery.

Slavery was brought over from England under the *monarchy*. It remained until we established our republic and rid ourselves of it.

Now stop posting, because not only are you embarrassing the hell out of yourself, but the adults are trying to have a conversation. Go play with your toys.


----------



## P@triot

Anomalism said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when do we start this war because by noon I need my nap!
> 
> China is no longer the what you would call Communism but hey if you want to kill a good amount of Americans with a war with China let do it and not write about it!
> 
> 
> 
> China is a pure communist nation, you low-IQ imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't own private property in China? I'm pretty sure they have McDonald's over there. How does that work?
Click to expand...

Wait...you can't have a McDonald's if you're a communist state? 

Snowflake, communists looooove to bring in capitalist goods to keep their oppressed and underprivileged citizens occupied with something. American jeans were wildly popular in the U.S.S.R.

Oh wait...let me guess...the U.S.S.R. wasn't communist either, right?


----------



## P@triot

lg325 said:


> Communism always becomes Fascism, that is what is in control of Mainland China  at the moment.


Bingo! Exactly what F.A. Hayek told the world in The Road to Serfdom.


----------



## eagle7-31

Dragonlady said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just read that the Chinese dictator is now calling himself the "Helmsman," as Mao did.
> 
> Apparently, Emperor Xi is planning to stay around for a long time.
> 
> As usual, FATE will have the last word.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a little bit like President for Life Doctor Idi Amin Rump... or what we *WOULD* have had, had he succeeded on January 6th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> enjoy your TRUMP orgasm...shit stain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sit down, child, and mind your manners in the presence of your betters... the grown-ups are trying to talk...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ytime to get your blankie out and take your nap....shit stain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You tell 'em, Princess...
> 
> Wake me up when you have something substantive to add to the conversation...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't associate with brain dead asswipes...wake yourself up...better yet, don't....im sure there would be nothing but stupidity coming out of that thing you call a brain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't associate with brain dead asswipes, but you vote for them.
Click to expand...

You are living proof of that by supporting Thief in Chief Biden.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Kondor3 said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just read that the Chinese dictator is now calling himself the "Helmsman," as Mao did.
> 
> Apparently, Emperor Xi is planning to stay around for a long time.
> 
> As usual, FATE will have the last word.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a little bit like President for Life Doctor Idi Amin Rump... or what we *WOULD* have had, had he succeeded on January 6th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> enjoy your TRUMP orgasm...shit stain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sit down, child, and mind your manners in the presence of your betters... the grown-ups are trying to talk...
Click to expand...


Spot on ^^^.  he's been here for nine months, and has already proved to be out of touch with reality.


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> So you're not only proposing regime change, now you're proposing WWIII to achieve it.


Yep. Which is infinitely better what you are proposing (continuing to support the horrific human rights abuses of communist China)


Dragonlady said:


> And what is your plan once Xi is removed, or is this like taking out Saddam Hussein?  Kill him and let whatever pops up replace him?


It will be exactly like taking out Saddam Hussein. Replace a horrific dictator with a democratic republic


Dragonlady said:


> That gave the world ISIS when W did exactly what you're suggesting.


How is ISIS doing today? Oh wait, that’s right, *President Trump* *(R)* took care of them. They only existed during Obama (another failed Dumbocrat).


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> This is a tremendous flip flop for you.  Last week YOU were castigating Hillary Clinton for proposing regime change in Iran.  Iran would a whole lot easier to defeat than China.


Could you be any more bat-shit crazy? Why did you stop taking your meds?

I overwhelmingly support “regime change” in Iran. I *guarantee* you cannot provide a _single_ link where I opposed regime change in Iran.


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> You don't associate with brain dead asswipes, but you vote for them.


As _always_, you’re completely confused sweetie. WTF19 doesn't vote for Dumbocrats. Please get back on your medication

Oh shit, I forgot. You’re Canadian. You’ll have to wait 18 months to see your doctor and another 6 months for the meds after that.


----------



## Batcat

P@triot said:


> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think the People's Republic of China is Communist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> China is totalitarian, not communist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CIA fact book calls China a “communist party-led state.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China - The World Factbook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cia.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left is committed to suspending all reality because they realize that communism is left-wing. They also realize that it embodies the exact same bat-shit crazy policies they want here in the United States.
Click to expand...

Your summed it up nicely.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> That's not what China has at all, you low-IQ imbecile. The state controls every aspect of life - including the economy. They tell citizens where they can work, how they can work, when they can work, etc.
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
Click to expand...


How do you know?


----------



## Smokin' OP

P@triot said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think the People's Republic of China is Communist?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who isn't an obedient Trumpster is a commie.
> 
> 
> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But your dear leader praised Xi Jinping and wanted to be just like him.
> 
> March 3 2018
> 
> U.S. President Donald Trump praised Chinese President Xi Jinping Saturday after the ruling Communist party announced it was eliminating the two-term limit for the presidency, paving the way for Xi to serve indefinitely.
> 
> “He’s now president for life, president for life. And he’s great,” Trump said, according to audio of excerpts of Trump’s remarks at a closed-door fundraiser in Florida.
> “And look, he was able to do that. I think it’s great. Maybe we’ll have to give that a shot someday,” Trump said to cheers and applause from supporters.
> www.reuters.com › article › us-trump-china-idUSKCN1GG015
> 
> Cheers and applause?
> Republicans seem to be on board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump likes it, they like it.  If Trump doesn't like it, they don't like it.  From moment to moment.  Stay tuned.
> 
> That's how this kind of thing works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor Mac _still_ can't get over that....
> 
> Donald Trump kicked the ever-loving shit out of Hitlery Clinton
> We the People reject his desire to mooch off of society
Click to expand...

Really?

Hillary- 65,853,516 votes.
The orange, blob- 62,984,825 votes.


----------



## MisterBeale

P@triot said:


> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


The CCP isn't communist, it is a technocracy.  It ceased being communist long ago.

The US is quickly becoming a technocracy. . . we are headed there, just by a different route.









						Day 7: China Is A Technocracy
					

The evidence supports the analysis: China is a full-blown Technocracy and the first of its kind on planet earth, thanks to the clever manipulation and support of Western elites like the Trilateral Commission.




					www.technocracy.news


----------



## MisterBeale

Chinese Communist Party Funds Washington Think Tanks
					

Chinese Technocrats are using propaganda with every nickel and opportunity to build up a positive public sentiment for China, and to influence public policy. In the U.S., they are using our own institutions against us.




					www.technocracy.news
				












						Chinese Communist Party Funds Washington Think Tanks
					

China's Communist Party is intensifying covert influence operations in the U.S. that include funding Washington think tanks and coercing Chinese Americans




					freebeacon.com


----------



## Mac1958

P@triot said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think the People's Republic of China is Communist?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who isn't an obedient Trumpster is a commie.
> 
> 
> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But your dear leader praised Xi Jinping and wanted to be just like him.
> 
> March 3 2018
> 
> U.S. President Donald Trump praised Chinese President Xi Jinping Saturday after the ruling Communist party announced it was eliminating the two-term limit for the presidency, paving the way for Xi to serve indefinitely.
> 
> “He’s now president for life, president for life. And he’s great,” Trump said, according to audio of excerpts of Trump’s remarks at a closed-door fundraiser in Florida.
> “And look, he was able to do that. I think it’s great. Maybe we’ll have to give that a shot someday,” Trump said to cheers and applause from supporters.
> www.reuters.com › article › us-trump-china-idUSKCN1GG015
> 
> Cheers and applause?
> Republicans seem to be on board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump likes it, they like it.  If Trump doesn't like it, they don't like it.  From moment to moment.  Stay tuned.
> 
> That's how this kind of thing works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor Mac _still_ can't get over that....
> 
> Donald Trump kicked the ever-loving shit out of Hitlery Clinton
> We the People reject his desire to mooch off of society
Click to expand...

That's so fantastic!


----------



## Mac1958

Smokin' OP said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think the People's Republic of China is Communist?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who isn't an obedient Trumpster is a commie.
> 
> 
> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But your dear leader praised Xi Jinping and wanted to be just like him.
> 
> March 3 2018
> 
> U.S. President Donald Trump praised Chinese President Xi Jinping Saturday after the ruling Communist party announced it was eliminating the two-term limit for the presidency, paving the way for Xi to serve indefinitely.
> 
> “He’s now president for life, president for life. And he’s great,” Trump said, according to audio of excerpts of Trump’s remarks at a closed-door fundraiser in Florida.
> “And look, he was able to do that. I think it’s great. Maybe we’ll have to give that a shot someday,” Trump said to cheers and applause from supporters.
> www.reuters.com › article › us-trump-china-idUSKCN1GG015
> 
> Cheers and applause?
> Republicans seem to be on board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump likes it, they like it.  If Trump doesn't like it, they don't like it.  From moment to moment.  Stay tuned.
> 
> That's how this kind of thing works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor Mac _still_ can't get over that....
> 
> Donald Trump kicked the ever-loving shit out of Hitlery Clinton
> We the People reject his desire to mooch off of society
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
> 
> Hillary- 65,853,516 votes.
> The orange, blob- 62,984,825 votes.
Click to expand...

Remember, you're dealing with a Trumpster.

I've learned to just pat 'em on the head and say,  "okay, slugger".


----------



## Death Angel

Darkwind said:


> Anyone who does not have a problem with communism is an absolute fucking idiot.


And that's why it will always have an appeal for half of "Americans"


----------



## 22lcidw

Dragonlady said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're not only proposing regime change, now you're proposing WWIII to achieve it.
> 
> And what is your plan once Xi is removed, or is this like taking out Saddam Hussein?  Kill him and let whatever pops up replace him?  That gave the world ISIS when W did exactly what you're suggesting.
> 
> This is a tremendous flip flop for you.  Last week YOU were castigating Hillary Clinton for proposing regime change in Iran.  Iran would a whole lot easier to defeat than China.
Click to expand...

Our military would have to win on technology with Russia or China. We are to watered down by Progressive Socialist politics. Smaller nations who have limited militaries are more doable as we see but we have this idea we are ready for the big guys.


----------



## Dragonlady

22lcidw said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're not only proposing regime change, now you're proposing WWIII to achieve it.
> 
> And what is your plan once Xi is removed, or is this like taking out Saddam Hussein?  Kill him and let whatever pops up replace him?  That gave the world ISIS when W did exactly what you're suggesting.
> 
> This is a tremendous flip flop for you.  Last week YOU were castigating Hillary Clinton for proposing regime change in Iran.  Iran would a whole lot easier to defeat than China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our military would have to win on technology with Russia or China. We are to watered down by Progressive Socialist politics. Smaller nations who have limited militaries are more doable as we see but we have this idea we are ready for the big guys.
Click to expand...


You haven't answered the question.  You've utterly ignored the question and just blithered about socialists and technology.  

When you remove Xi, what happens?  It's one thing to say "Xi has to go", but who, or what replaces Xi when you take him out?  When you execute a regime change, you have to have a strong government waiting in the wings to replace it.  That was the mistake W made in Iraq.  What happens in China when you take out the current government?

W went in and took out Saddam Hussein, but he had no plan for what happened to Iraq once it was "liberated".  He had a nation with no food, jobs, or leadership.  And it lead to the creation of ISIS.  If you take out the Chinese government, what replaces Xi and the Communists?  Because that replacement government will have control of the nuclear arsenal so you better make damn sure you know who has their hand on the triggers there.


----------



## WTF19

Remember, you're dealing with a xiden idoler.

I've learned to just pat 'em on the head and say, "okay, retard, time to grow up"


----------



## WTF19

Unkotare said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what China has at all, you low-IQ imbecile. The state controls every aspect of life - including the economy. They tell citizens where they can work, how they can work, when they can work, etc.
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know?
Click to expand...

because he has a brain, and comprehends both sides of the story, unlike the scumbags of the demonRATS


----------



## WTF19

Dragonlady said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're not only proposing regime change, now you're proposing WWIII to achieve it.
> 
> And what is your plan once Xi is removed, or is this like taking out Saddam Hussein?  Kill him and let whatever pops up replace him?  That gave the world ISIS when W did exactly what you're suggesting.
> 
> This is a tremendous flip flop for you.  Last week YOU were castigating Hillary Clinton for proposing regime change in Iran.  Iran would a whole lot easier to defeat than China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our military would have to win on technology with Russia or China. We are to watered down by Progressive Socialist politics. Smaller nations who have limited militaries are more doable as we see but we have this idea we are ready for the big guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't answered the question.  You've utterly ignored the question and just blithered about socialists and technology.
> 
> When you remove Xi, what happens?  It's one thing to say "Xi has to go", but who, or what replaces Xi when you take him out?  When you execute a regime change, you have to have a strong government waiting in the wings to replace it.  That was the mistake W made in Iraq.  What happens in China when you take out the current government?
> 
> W went in and took out Saddam Hussein, but he had no plan for what happened to Iraq once it was "liberated".  He had a nation with no food, jobs, or leadership.  And it lead to the creation of ISIS.  If you take out the Chinese government, what replaces Xi and the Communists?  Because that replacement government will have control of the nuclear arsenal so you better make damn sure you know who has their hand on the triggers there.
Click to expand...

why don't you enlighten us....you seem to have all the answers to nothing


----------



## Unkotare

WTF19 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what China has at all, you low-IQ imbecile. The state controls every aspect of life - including the economy. They tell citizens where they can work, how they can work, when they can work, etc.
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because he has a brain, and comprehends both sides of the story, unlike the scumbags of the demonRATS
Click to expand...

HE has a brain?


----------



## Unkotare

WTF19 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what China has at all, you low-IQ imbecile. The state controls every aspect of life - including the economy. They tell citizens where they can work, how they can work, when they can work, etc.
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because he has a brain, ......
Click to expand...

All we know is that he has an ass, because he keeps talking out of it. Ask him if he's ever set foot in China.


----------



## PatriotArmy

P@triot said:


> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


 If the CCP was removed then whose arse would Biden kiss?


----------



## WTF19

Unkotare said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what China has at all, you low-IQ imbecile. The state controls every aspect of life - including the economy. They tell citizens where they can work, how they can work, when they can work, etc.
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because he has a brain, ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All we know is that he has an ass, because he keeps talking out of it. Ask him if he's ever set foot in China.
Click to expand...

why?  you afraid to?


----------



## Unkotare

WTF19 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what China has at all, you low-IQ imbecile. The state controls every aspect of life - including the economy. They tell citizens where they can work, how they can work, when they can work, etc.
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because he has a brain, ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All we know is that he has an ass, because he keeps talking out of it. Ask him if he's ever set foot in China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why?  you afraid to?
Click to expand...

Afraid to what?


----------



## WTF19

Unkotare said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what China has at all, you low-IQ imbecile. The state controls every aspect of life - including the economy. They tell citizens where they can work, how they can work, when they can work, etc.
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because he has a brain, ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All we know is that he has an ass, because he keeps talking out of it. Ask him if he's ever set foot in China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why?  you afraid to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Afraid to what?
Click to expand...

Ask him if he's ever set foot in China.


----------



## Unkotare

WTF19 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what China has at all, you low-IQ imbecile. The state controls every aspect of life - including the economy. They tell citizens where they can work, how they can work, when they can work, etc.
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because he has a brain, ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All we know is that he has an ass, because he keeps talking out of it. Ask him if he's ever set foot in China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why?  you afraid to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Afraid to what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask him if he's ever set foot in China.
Click to expand...

You butted in to speak for him, so I figured you were advocating for him in general.


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> When you remove Xi, what happens?  It's one thing to say "Xi has to go", but who, or what replaces Xi when you take him out?


A democratic Republic. We’ve been over this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Fuck, the left is such a low-IQ bunch. Even when you spell it out for them, they can grasp it.


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> W went in and took out Saddam Hussein, but he had no plan for what happened to Iraq once it was "liberated".  He had a nation with no food, jobs, or leadership.  And it lead to the creation of ISIS.  If you take out the Chinese government, what replaces Xi and the Communists?  Because that replacement government will have control of the nuclear arsenal so you better make damn sure you know who has their hand on the triggers there.


And oddly enough, Iraq is a stable nation today who poses 0 threat to the United States. Funny how that works, isn’t it?

Oh, and ISIS doesn’t exist anymore because Republicans are the only adults in the room. They know how to handle their shit. Trump didn’t try to appease ISIS.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> All we know is that he has an ass, because he keeps talking out of it. Ask him if he's ever set foot in China.


Bwahahaha!! Sensei shit-head thinks you have to walk in a country to be informed. Apparently he has spent so much time playing with his gay little samurai sword that he doesn’t know we have the internet, mass communications, 24x7 news, and a whole lot more. 

Ask Unkotare how long he’s been a member of China’s $0.50 Army.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> How do you know?


It’s called “being educated”. We would love it if you would join us some day.


----------



## surada

P@triot said:


> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com



You want to start a war  with China???


----------



## P@triot

surada said:


> You want to start a war  with China???


No sweetie. I want to eliminate communism and vicious dictators. It doesn’t  require a war.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> All we know is that he has an ass, because he keeps talking out of it. Ask him if he's ever set foot in China.
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha!! Sensei shit-head thinks you have to walk in a country to be informed. ....
Click to expand...

So you admit that you've never been there?


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?
> 
> 
> 
> It’s called “being educated”. We would love it if you would join us some day.
Click to expand...

Do you really consider yourself "educated"?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

lg325 said:


> we have a lot of pro CCP People all in our government


This is a lie.


----------



## lg325

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> lg325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have a lot of pro CCP People all in our government
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lie.
Click to expand...

I have worked with them. And they do have that type of thinking .Where mainland China seem to have the right way of doing things.  So it is not a lie it is my experience while working with government people.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> So you admit that you've never been there?


Wait...so you admit you're a member of the Chinese 50 Cent Army? Took you long enough. I said it over a year ago.


----------



## P@triot

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> lg325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have a lot of pro CCP People all in our government
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lie.
Click to expand...

Wow...as usual...CCJ makes a _highly_ intelligent post with a compelling case for his position.

"That's a lie". Something a 4 year old would say.


----------



## Juicin

P@triot said:


> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com



The CCP is not the problem a massive china is the problem

Rest is just propaganda

If they were a capitalist democracy it would still be a problem


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit that you've never been there?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...so you admit you're a member of the Chinese 50 Cent Army? .......
Click to expand...


No, you idiot. Get back on your meds.


----------



## Unkotare

Juicin said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CCP is not the problem a massive china is the problem
> 
> Rest is just propaganda
> 
> If they were a capitalist democracy it would still be a problem
Click to expand...

??????

The CCP IS the probllem.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit that you've never been there?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...so you admit you're a member of the Chinese 50 Cent Army? .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you idiot. Get back on your meds.
Click to expand...

Sure sounded like you were admitting it to the rest of us.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit that you've never been there?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...so you admit you're a member of the Chinese 50 Cent Army? .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you idiot. Get back on your meds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure sounded like you were admitting it to the rest of us.
Click to expand...

That's because you and the other voices in your head are fucking stupid.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Guess again


You latest fortune cookie?


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess again
> 
> 
> 
> You [sic] latest fortune cookie?
Click to expand...

Learn English, idiot.


----------



## Resnic

Fuck china. 

We need to fix things here first before we can worry about what some other country is doing.


----------



## P@triot

The CCP must be removed. There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.








						Former Professor Sentenced to 37 Months in Prison for Using Federal Grants to Aid China's Medical Research
					

A biomedical professor has been sentenced to 37 months in prison for carrying out a scheme to use ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Learn English, idiot.


My bad. I don’t have daily fortune cookies like you do.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare is a spineless pussy who would rather take money from the CCP than stand up to them and end the horrific human rights abuses.

But normal people refuse to tolerate the sick behavior of communism. It’s time the international community permanently removes Xi Jinping and the CCP just like we did with Saddam Hussein and the Ba’ath Party.








						Chinese Mother of Man Imprisoned, Tortured Over Posts About Chinese Leader's Daughter Fears for Her Own Safety
					

The mother of an imprisoned 21-year-old man in China sought help through social media when police knocked on ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Unkotare ...... would rather take money from the CCP ...



That is a stupid lie, even for you. I have actually seen what communism looks like up close. I have actually spoken against it to its face. How about you, big mouth? What have you ever done besides sit on your ass and repost the same empty declaration over and over and over? Well, big mouth?


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> I have actually seen what communism looks like up close.


Well duh. No shit. When you’re a member of the 50 Cent Army, you see communism “up close”.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have actually seen what communism looks like up close.
> 
> 
> 
> Well duh. No shit. When you’re a member of the 50 Cent Army, you see communism “up close”.
Click to expand...


You have nothing to add beyond childish lies, stupid? Why don't you just spam the board some more by copying and pasting your own post a few thousand times more. You lying, OCD sack of shit.


----------



## P@triot

The CCP must be removed. There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.








						Damning US intelligence says researchers at Wuhan lab hospitalized with COVID-like symptoms in fall 2019
					

Three researchers at the Wuhan Institute of Virology became sick enough with COVID-like symptoms in November 2019 that they required hospitalization, according to a damning American intelligence report.The intelligence, which was first reported by the Wall Street Journal on Sunday, adds weight...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

There is absolutely no place in the 21st Century for communism. None. It's time the international community permanently removes Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.








						News Break App Founded, Controlled, and Backed by Chinese Entities
					

Connections between China and News Break, a top news aggregation app in the United States, have been exposed. ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot

There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None. It's time the international community permanently removes Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.








						Photos: Torture methods used to coerce people to hail communism, renounce faith
					

Communist China has devised many torture methods to persecute religious believers—be it Christians, Uyghurs, Falun Gong practitioners, or Buddhists.




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot

There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None. It's time the international community permanently removes Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.








						Chinese scientists deleted key data that could help identify origins of COVID-19, study claims
					

Chinese researchers appear to have deleted important data from a global database operated by the National Institutes of Health that could provide key insights into the origins of the COVID-19 pandemic, a preprint study claims.  	An American scientist recovered the deleted data from cloud storage...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Unkotare

OP reply to self spam #284856867574653767684.


----------



## P@triot

There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None. It's time the international community permanently removes Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.








						Hillary Clinton warned in 2009 of potential 'biological weapons proliferation' in Wuhan lab, leaked cable shows
					

As the coronavirus pandemic wreaked havoc on America during Donald Trump's presidency last year, failed Democratic presidential candidate Hillary Clinton lambasted as racist the president's suggestions that the virus may have originated in a Chinese lab.Just over a decade earlier, however...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> OP reply to self spam #284856867574653767684.


50 Cent Army's leadership won't be satisfied with that work, son. Too weak.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP reply to self spam #284856867574653767684.
> 
> 
> 
> 50 Cent Army's leadership won't be satisfied with that work, son. Too weak.
Click to expand...

Isn't it time to reply to yourself again?


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Isn't it time to reply to yourself again?


Haven't "replied" to myself even once. Someone should show you how to use a computer.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it time to reply to yourself again?
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't "replied" to myself even once. .....
Click to expand...

About 500 times.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> About 500 times.


So China doesn't provide the 50 Cent Army with training on computers, uh? 

Ask a trusted adult to show you how USMB works and how to identify a post vs a reply.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 500 times.
> 
> 
> 
> So China doesn't provide the 50 Cent Army with training on computers, uh? ...
Click to expand...

Don't ask me. It seems to be your obsession.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Don't ask me. It seems to be your obsession.


My "obsession", but your _occupation_...


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask me. It seems to be your obsession.
> 
> 
> 
> My "obsession", but your _occupation_...
Click to expand...

Do you realize how stupid you seem?


----------



## P@triot

China continues to wage war on the United States (and the world) and we continue to nothing about it.

It is time. It is time to remove Xi Jinping and the CCP. There is no place for communism in the 21st Century. None.








						Border Agents Nab Fake COVID Vaccine Card Cache From China
					

Customs and Border Protection officers in Memphis, Tennessee, seized 15 Chinese shipments of fake COVID-19 vaccination cards, part of 121 total seizures this year of 3,017 bogus cards, the agency said in a press release Friday.




					www.newsmax.com


----------



## skye

P@triot said:


> China continues to wage war on the United States (and the world) and we continue to nothing about it.
> 
> It is time. It is time to remove Xi Jinping and the CCP. There is no place for communism in the 21st Century. None.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Border Agents Nab Fake COVID Vaccine Card Cache From China
> 
> 
> Customs and Border Protection officers in Memphis, Tennessee, seized 15 Chinese shipments of fake COVID-19 vaccination cards, part of 121 total seizures this year of 3,017 bogus cards, the agency said in a press release Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsmax.com




And who is going to remove them? who is going to remove the CCP lol

Xi Jinping is  the man who put Biden in the White House!  Remember?

Biden is not going to bite the hand that feeds him, don't you think....nor will Biden's paid thugs ...who stole this election  and  are in control in the US.


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale

. . . this is the war propaganda thread. . . right?


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## LuckyDuck

P@triot said:


> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


What we need to do is to stop foreign agents (in this case, the CCP) from buying up U.S. farmland. The last thing we need are foreign adversaries having control of our farms.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> Sweetie…CCP stands for “Chinese Communist Party”


What does DPRK stand for?


----------



## Colin norris

P@triot said:


> China continues to wage war on the United States (and the world) and we continue to nothing about it.
> 
> It is time. It is time to remove Xi Jinping and the CCP. There is no place for communism in the 21st Century. None.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Border Agents Nab Fake COVID Vaccine Card Cache From China
> 
> 
> Customs and Border Protection officers in Memphis, Tennessee, seized 15 Chinese shipments of fake COVID-19 vaccination cards, part of 121 total seizures this year of 3,017 bogus cards, the agency said in a press release Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsmax.com



And how do you expect to remove him, smart arse? Take all your guns over and blast them away? How about we wage war on them and walk away defeated again like Vietnam, Iraq and Afghanistan?

Have you noticed to two powers America fears are both communist? Yet you think little old you is to solve the problem as simple as you say? 
Why don't you simply go back to sleep and dream about something else.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> China continues to wage war on the United States (and the world) and we continue to nothing about it.
> 
> It is time. It is time to remove Xi Jinping and the CCP. There is no place for communism in the 21st Century. None.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Border Agents Nab Fake COVID Vaccine Card Cache From China
> 
> 
> Customs and Border Protection officers in Memphis, Tennessee, seized 15 Chinese shipments of fake COVID-19 vaccination cards, part of 121 total seizures this year of 3,017 bogus cards, the agency said in a press release Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsmax.com



I have news for you, China has been pure capitalist for about 20 years now.


----------



## Rigby5

HappyJoy said:


> What does DPRK stand for?



{...
North Korea, officially the* Democratic People's Republic of Korea* (DPRK), is a country in East Asia, constituting the northern part of the Korean Peninsula.
...}


----------



## Smokin' OP

P@triot said:


> China continues to wage war on the United States (and the world) and we continue to nothing about it.
> 
> It is time. It is time to remove Xi Jinping and the CCP. There is no place for communism in the 21st Century. None.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Border Agents Nab Fake COVID Vaccine Card Cache From China
> 
> 
> Customs and Border Protection officers in Memphis, Tennessee, seized 15 Chinese shipments of fake COVID-19 vaccination cards, part of 121 total seizures this year of 3,017 bogus cards, the agency said in a press release Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsmax.com


Then why didn't Trump do it?

Oh' that's right, Trump and his cult loved the idea.

March 3 2018
U.S. President Donald Trump praised Chinese President Xi Jinping Saturday after the ruling Communist party announced it was eliminating the two-term limit for the presidency, paving the way for Xi to serve indefinitely
.
“He’s now president for life, president for life. And he’s great,” Trump said, according to audio of excerpts of Trump’s remarks at a closed-door fundraiser in Florida. 
“And look, he was able to do that. I think it’s great. Maybe we’ll have to give that a shot someday,” Trump said to cheers and applause from supporters.


----------



## fncceo

P@triot said:


> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.



They seem to have found a comfortable home in California and Massachusetts.


----------



## Colin norris

Rigby5 said:


> I have news for you, China has been pure capitalist for about 20 years now.





Rigby5 said:


> I have news for you, China has been pure capitalist for about 20 years now.



And I have news for you. Does this sound like a capitalist system in China? 
You know nothing. 

Capitalism is an economic system based on the private ownership of the means of production and their operation for profit.Central characteristics of capitalism include capital accumulation, competitive markets, a price system, private property and the recognition of property rights, voluntary exchange and wage labor. In a capitalist market economy, decision-making and investments are determined by owners of wealth, property, or production ability in capital and financial markets—whereas prices and the distribution of goods and services are mainly determined by competition in goods and services markets.


----------



## dudmuck

Colin norris said:


> And I have news for you. Does this sound like a capitalist system in China?
> You know nothing.
> 
> Capitalism is an economic system based on the private ownership of the means of production and their operation for profit.Central characteristics of capitalism include capital accumulation, competitive markets, a price system, private property and the recognition of property rights, voluntary exchange and wage labor. In a capitalist market economy, decision-making and investments are determined by owners of wealth, property, or production ability in capital and financial markets—whereas prices and the distribution of goods and services are mainly determined by competition in goods and services markets.





			https://www.cato.org/policy-report/january/february-2013/how-china-became-capitalist


----------



## Colin norris

dudmuck said:


> https://www.cato.org/policy-report/january/february-2013/how-china-became-capitalist



Without even reading that, you have notice they do not have democracy.  
It is a primary requirement for capitalism.

Whilst I acknowledge tber e are privately owned businesses there, the CCP have ultimate control over the lot.  
That is not capitalism.


----------



## Unkotare

fncceo said:


> They seem to have found a comfortable home in California and Massachusetts.


What part of Massachusetts do you live in?


----------



## Burgermeister

P@triot said:


> China continues to wage war on the United States (and the world) and we continue to nothing about it.
> 
> It is time. It is time to remove Xi Jinping and the CCP. There is no place for communism in the 21st Century. None.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Border Agents Nab Fake COVID Vaccine Card Cache From China
> 
> 
> Customs and Border Protection officers in Memphis, Tennessee, seized 15 Chinese shipments of fake COVID-19 vaccination cards, part of 121 total seizures this year of 3,017 bogus cards, the agency said in a press release Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsmax.com


This article is not actionable. Please find one that talks about shipments like these that got through and where they are being distributed. So I can go and, ah, report them.


----------



## Mac-7

bodecea said:


> You think the People's Republic of China is Communist?


Yes


----------



## Mac-7

Rigby5 said:


> I have news for you, China has been pure capitalist for about 20 years now.


I have news for you

china is a mercantilist economic system ruled by communist dictators


----------



## Burgermeister

bodecea said:


> You think the People's Republic of China is Communist?


You don't?? LOL


----------



## dudmuck

Colin norris said:


> Without even reading that, you have notice they do not have democracy.
> It is a primary requirement for capitalism.
> 
> Whilst I acknowledge tber e are privately owned businesses there, the CCP have ultimate control over the lot.
> That is not capitalism.=


Capitalism has nothing at all to do with democracy.
Capitalism defined by the employee - employer relationship.
The employer dictates what to produce, how to produce, where to produce, etc.  Employees arent involved with those decisions in capitalism.


----------



## Unkotare

dudmuck said:


> ...
> Capitalism defined by the employee - employer relationship.
> The employer dictates what to produce, how to produce, where to produce, etc.  Employees arent involved with those decisions in capitalism.


You left out a whole bunch of stuff.


----------



## bripat9643

P@triot said:


> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


First remove Biden and Nazi Pisslosi


----------



## bripat9643

dudmuck said:


> Capitalism has nothing at all to do with democracy.
> Capitalism defined by the employee - employer relationship.
> The employer dictates what to produce, how to produce, where to produce, etc.  Employees arent involved with those decisions in capitalism.


When the government is everyone's employer, you are a slave.  Democracy is a farce.


----------



## P@triot

bripat9643 said:


> First remove Biden and Nazi Pisslosi


Well if we remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power, Beijing Biden will remove himself. And Nazi Pelosi has already announced that she is stepping down.


----------



## bripat9643

Rigby5 said:


> Nonsense.
> First of all, Russia was never communist, and second is that communism never threatened anyone because it is communal, cooperative, and collaborative.  Can't get any better than that.  It is capitalism that is a danger.  Hitler was a huge capitalist, for example.


No one is buying the horseshit that the Soviet Union wasn't communist/socialist.  How do you put everyone in a cooperative without taking their property first?


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> You left out a whole bunch of stuff.


Sensei Snowflake doing what he does best. Fortune Cookie posts. Always one (very short) sentence containing 8 or less words, of absolutely zero value.

Note how Sensei Snowflake here doesn’t post what was left out. Too lazy. Too ignorant. Nobody add less value to this board than this tool. Nobody.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> What does DPRK stand for?


Democratic People’s Republic of Korea (someone should teach you how to use Google).

But that aside sweetie…quick lesson on propaganda. As you can see with North Korea here, dictators and oppressive governments employ tactics to make themselves look better - not worse, dummy 

A capitalist, free society would *not* call themselves communists in an attempt to “trick” the world.


----------



## Mac-7

bripat9643 said:


> No one is buying the horseshit that the Soviet Union wasn't communist/socialist.


Thats just marxist libs rewriting history


----------



## postman

P@triot said:


> A capitalist, free society would *not* call themselves communists in an attempt to “trick” the world.



Yet we call ourselves the "UNITED" states of America, yet we haven't been this divided since the Civil War.


----------



## bripat9643

postman said:


> Yet we call ourselves the "UNITED" states of America, yet we haven't been this divided since the Civil War.


That's the official name of our country, moron.  It's not a slogan.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Rigby5 said:


> Communism has been around for millions of years, and without it humans likely would have died out before we learns how to develop defensive weapons against predators.


Wrong it is a relatively new idea. A political ideology invented in the 19th cenury and based on tyranny and slavery.

It is not as some people believe some idea of communal living.


----------



## postman

bripat9643 said:


> That's the official name of our country, moron.  It's not a slogan.


Then we're just using it to fool other countries of our true nature.  Just like the DPRK or the Nazi's.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Rigby5 said:


> Communism is an economic system where the people are allowed to collectively use tax money to start public enterprise if they want.
> It is NOT a political system.
> You could try communism under any form of political system you want, but it makes most sense under a democratic republic.
> Capitalism however is about individual greed, so ideally any one who is a capitalist will also try to create a dictatorship if allowed to.


Communism is a political system which forces everyone to be a slave to the state and ultimately to everyone else.

Capitalism is about reality and human rights which works.


----------



## bripat9643

postman said:


> Then we're just using it to fool other countries of our true nature.  Just like the DPRK or the Nazi's.


It doesn't mean that we are all "united" in the sense that we all have the same goals.  It means that the states subject to the same federal government.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Rigby5 said:


> Nah, China has never been communist.
> Mao learned from Stalin, who was a state capitalist.
> Just ask yourself if the whole public collectively makes decisions that benefit everyone, or if an elite only are out to maximize their own profits and power.
> When you have a wealthy elite controlling for profits, that is capitalism.
> And that is what China has.
> The only change lately is China is letting more small capitalists go it alone.
> It is becoming less state capitalism and more individual capitalism.


Mao and Stalin were NOT state capitalists gthey were communist and china has been communist since Mao took over.

The current attempts to redefine communism is an abject and obscene lie


Capitalism is not about a wealthy elite it is about inidividual rights and consent which communsim forcibly strips away.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Rigby5 said:


> That's capitalism for you.
> Remember slavery in the US?
> That was capitalism.


Wrong.

Slavery predated capitalism and it was capitalism which provided the means to do away with slavery.


----------



## Soupnazi630

TheParser said:


> But China is NOT Communist anymore.
> 
> It is just an old-fashioned totalitarian dictatorship run by old men who dye their hair.
> 
> It is basically as capitalistic as many other countries. Or even more.


Communism is at its heart old fashioned totalitarian dictatorship


----------



## Soupnazi630

Rigby5 said:


> I have news for you, China has been pure capitalist for about 20 years now.


No they have not they have been communist all that time while allowing some limited and controlled capitalism.


----------



## Soupnazi630

dudmuck said:


> Capitalism has nothing at all to do with democracy.
> Capitalism defined by the employee - employer relationship.
> The employer dictates what to produce, how to produce, where to produce, etc.  Employees arent involved with those decisions in capitalism.


The employer does not dictate those things the market does.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> Democratic People’s Republic of Korea (someone should teach you how to use Google).
> 
> But that aside sweetie…quick lesson on propaganda. As you can see with North Korea here, dictators and oppressive governments employ tactics to make themselves look better - not worse, dummy
> 
> A capitalist, free society would *not* call themselves communists in an attempt to “trick” the world.



I guess my point went over at least a couple of wingnuts' heads.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> You left out a whole bunch of stuff, such as the fact that capitalists put up all the capital to build factories, and assume all the cost and the risk in running those centers of manufacturing which produce jobs. The owners of all that risk also provide all the opportunities for people working for them to assume greater responsibilities over time for greater pay and benefits. You seem to favor a more communist (in name at least, socialist if you prefer). The CCP would love your attitude toward capitalism.


.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Well if we remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power....


How do you envision that happening, and what role would YOU be willing to play?


----------



## Colin norris

dudmuck said:


> Capitalism has nothing at all to do with democracy.
> Capitalism defined by the employee - employer relationship.
> The employer dictates what to produce, how to produce, where to produce, etc.  Employees arent involved with those decisions in capitalism.



I'm pleased you cleared that up. 
Why are republicans so against the CCP if they are not communist any more? 
Why does America invade countries like Vietnam and Iraq trying to democratize them?


----------



## dudmuck

Colin norris said:


> I'm pleased you cleared that up.
> Why are republicans so against the CCP if they are not communist any more?
> Why does America invade countries like Vietnam and Iraq trying to democratize them?


china is opposed in USA because they're a competitor that is expected to overtake US economy in year 2032.

As for invading other countries to democratize them, thats just a façade to justify attacking a perceived threat.  Iraq was a threat to its neighbors.  Vietnam was just fear of communism 50 years ago.  But today there are six billionaires in Vietnam, and China has nearly 700 billionaires.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> How do you envision that happening, and what role would YOU be willing to play?


I've explained this many times already. I cannot help it if your intellect is limited to 8 word fortune cookie sentences.


----------



## Rigby5

bripat9643 said:


> No one is buying the horseshit that the Soviet Union wasn't communist/socialist.  How do you put everyone in a cooperative without taking their property first?



A wealthy minority forcing things on everyone else, is not communism.
That is capitalism.
All monarchs, dictators, feudal baron, etc., in all of history are all out for their own profit, so are capitalists.

Communism may put the means of production into a cooperative, but it has to be for the benefit of all to do that.
If it is just to benefit a few, that is capitalism.


----------



## HenryBHough

P@triot said:


> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


Oh but there IS a place for it!  It's in Washington, D.C. where it landed in January.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> Democratic People’s Republic of Korea (someone should teach you how to use Google).
> 
> But that aside sweetie…quick lesson on propaganda. As you can see with North Korea here, dictators and oppressive governments employ tactics to make themselves look better - not worse, dummy
> 
> A capitalist, free society would *not* call themselves communists in an attempt to “trick” the world.



Capitalist call their system a "free society" when it clearly isn't, so they will call it anything they think will help make them more wealthy.
The reality is that any capitalist society is never free, and in fact is always the most repressive and costly.
That is the whole point of capitalism, the most profits for a few.


----------



## Rigby5

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wrong it is a relatively new idea. A political ideology invented in the 19th cenury and based on tyranny and slavery.
> 
> It is not as some people believe some idea of communal living.



Not true,
Communism is as old as human society.

{...
Many historical groups have been considered as following forms of communism. Karl Marx and other early communist theorists believed that hunter-gatherer societies as were found in the Paleolithic through to horticultural societies as found in the Chalcolithic were essentially egalitarian and he, therefore, termed their ideology to be primitive communism.[8] One of the first writers to espouse a belief in the primitive communism of the past was the Roman Stoic philosopher Seneca who stated," How happy was the primitive age when the bounties of nature lay in common...They held all nature in common which gave them secure possession of the public wealth."[9] Because of this he believed that such primitive societies were the richest as there was no poverty.[9] Other Greco-Roman writers that believed in a prehistoric humanity that practiced communism include Diodorus Siculus, Virgil, and Ovid.[10] Similarly the early Church Fathers, like their pagan predecessors, maintained that humans society had declined to its current state from a now lost egalitarian social order.[11]

Around the late 5th century BC in Ancient Greece, ideas similar to communism were becoming widespread to the extent that they were parodied by the dramatist Aristophanes in his comedy The Assemblywomen in which the women of Athens seize control of the _Ecclesia_ or city government and abolish all private property while making the sharing or women and the collective rearing of children mandatory.[12] Over a decade later in Plato's Republic Socrates declares that an ideal state would eliminate all forms of private property among the elite of society to the extent that even children and wives are shared.[13][14] He asserts that such practices would prevent internal conflict within a society and promote a sense of unity and common identity.[15] Around AD 500 in Iran, the Zoroastrian priest and reformist Mazdak purportedly founded a movement preaching religious communism while under the patronage of the Sassanian King Kavad I who initially supported the priest and his reforms, but later had the Mazdakians repressed and Mazdak executed.[16]

Developments in Christian communism​Main articles: Christian communism and Communalism
Early Christianity supported a form of common ownership based on the teachings in the New Testament which emphasised sharing.[11] For example, in the Book of Acts the passages Acts 2:44-45 and Acts 4:32-45 state all believers held their possessions communally and would distribute goods based on need.[17] Additionally, the related Jewish sect known as the Essenes was committed to, "social and material egalitarianism."[18] Despite these practices falling into decline even before the era of Constantine, the principles of sharing property and holding goods in common continued within the Christian traditions of monasticism.[11][18]

From the High Middle Ages to the early modern period in Europe, various groups supporting Christian communist and communalist ideas were occasionally adopted by reformist Christian sects. An early 12th century proto-protestant group originating in Lyon, Kingdom of Burgundy-Arles known as the Waldensians held their property in common in accordance with the Book of Acts, but were persecuted by the Catholic Church and retreated to the Piedmont.[19] Around 1300 the Apostolic Brethren in northern Italy were taken over by Fra Dolcino who formed a sect known as the Dulcinians which advocated ending feudalism, dissolving hierarchies in the church, and holding all property in common.[19] The 14th century English scholastic and founder of Lollardy, John Wycliffe, preached of an idealized Christian state with collective ownership and disapproved of those rejecting the, "common charity and common property of Christian men."[20][21][22]:54 Around the same time the revolutionary priest John Ball, who was later executed for his prominent role in the doomed Wat Tyler Rebellion allegedly declared, "things cannot go well in England, nor ever will, until all goods are held in common."[23]
...}




__





						History of communism - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




All hunter/gatherer tribes are always communist.


----------



## Rigby5

Soupnazi630 said:


> The employer does not dictate those things the market does.



No, the market does not decide what an employer wants to do.
The employer has to decide, based on things like expertise, long term stability vs quick maximum profits, business resale, etc.
When ever someone makes a new market like they have for EVs, that is not dictated by the market, but instead takes years of marketing in order to create the market for it.


----------



## bripat9643

Rigby5 said:


> A wealthy minority forcing things on everyone else, is not communism.
> That is capitalism.



Nope.  That's communism.  No one forces any to purchase anything under capitalism.


Rigby5 said:


> All monarchs, dictators, feudal baron, etc., in all of history are all out for their own profit, so are capitalists.



So are communists.



Rigby5 said:


> Communism may put the means of production into a cooperative, but it has to be for the benefit of all to do that.
> If it is just to benefit a few, that is capitalism.



It's never for the benefit of all.   That's a fairy tale.

Of course, this discussion is all pointless since communism is a triangle with four sides.   It's a contradiction.


----------



## Rigby5

Soupnazi630 said:


> Communism is at its heart old fashioned totalitarian dictatorship



Sorry, I disagree.
Communism is at its heart, sharing, like any normal human society always does.
It is capitalism, that is centered solely on profits and materialism, that always wants to create a totalitarian dictatorship.

Just go back and look at history before Marx is you want to be impartial.
And monarchs, conquistadors, Genghis Khan, Atilla the Hun, Alexander the Great, Napoleon, etc., are all capitalists.


----------



## bripat9643

Rigby5 said:


> Capitalist call their system a "free society" when it clearly isn't, so they will call it anything they think will help make them more wealthy.
> The reality is that any capitalist society is never free, and in fact is always the most repressive and costly.
> That is the whole point of capitalism, the most profits for a few.


No society is "free" from the laws of nature, but that's exactly what you mean by a "free society."

Painful experience has proven that communism is the most repressive kind of society there is.


----------



## Rigby5

Colin norris said:


> I'm pleased you cleared that up.
> Why are republicans so against the CCP if they are not communist any more?
> Why does America invade countries like Vietnam and Iraq trying to democratize them?



Republicans would be against anyone they can't make a profit from
But republicans are not against the CCP, and if you remember, it was Nixon who opened up western trade to China.
America invades countries like Vietnam and Iraq because the US arms dealers want war profits.
We never wanted democracies in any other country.
We tried to destroy democracy in Vietnam and installed a series of brutal dictators, like Diem, Theiu, Ky, etc.
We installed a religious Shiite dictatorship in Iraq.


----------



## Rigby5

bripat9643 said:


> No society is "free" from the laws of nature, but that's exactly what you mean by a "free society."
> 
> Painful experience has proven that communism is the most repressive kind of society there is.



The laws of nature regarding human beings, is that we are all communal, cooperative, and collective by nature, just like Meerkats.

We have no experience with communism on a country wide scale, because real communists are too trusting and get bumped off by capitalists all the time.


----------



## Colin norris

Rigby5 said:


> Republicans would be against anyone they can't make a profit from
> But republicans are not against the CCP, and if you remember, it was Nixon who opened up western trade to China.
> America invades countries like Vietnam and Iraq because the US arms dealers want war profits.
> We never wanted democracies in any other country.
> We tried to destroy democracy in Vietnam and installed a series of brutal dictators, like Diem, Theiu, Ky, etc.
> We installed a religious Shiite dictatorship in Iraq.


In fact it was gough Whitlam from Australia who was there before Nixon.
If republicans don't mind CCP, why are you all demanding an inquiry, fearful of the a communist takeover and generally hate them.  Don't give me tgatcrap that you love them. Fuck off. You're my Iying. 

You went into Iraq to secure the oil because Saddam was putting it on the market cheaper than anyone because America placed sanctions on him. 
You know nothing. 
You went into Vietnam to stop the north vietnamese who were communist,from invading them. It was a democracy but You obviously didn't know that. 

Clearly you have no idea. Instead of having a wild swing at me because you don't like criticism, go and get some facts. You're a fool


----------



## Colin norris

dudmuck said:


> china is opposed in USA because they're a competitor that is expected to overtake US economy in year 2032.
> 
> As for invading other countries to democratize them, thats just a façade to justify attacking a perceived threat.  Iraq was a threat to its neighbors.  Vietnam was just fear of communism 50 years ago.  But today there are six billionaires in Vietnam, and China has nearly 700 billionaires.



Who cares.  History shows they were massive defeats. Add Afghanistan to that now.


----------



## Rigby5

Colin norris said:


> In fact it was gough Whitlam from Australia who was there before Nixon.
> If republicans don't mind CCP, why are you all demanding an inquiry, fearful of the a communist takeover and generally hate them.  Don't give me tgatcrap that you love them. Fuck off. You're my Iying.
> 
> You went into Iraq to secure the oil because Saddam was putting it on the market cheaper than anyone because America placed sanctions on him.
> You know nothing.
> You went into Vietnam to stop the north vietnamese who were communist,from invading them. It was a democracy but You obviously didn't know that.
> 
> Clearly you have no idea. Instead of having a wild swing at me because you don't like criticism, go and get some facts. You're a fool



How could an Australian lift US economic sanctions on China?
Clearly it was Nixon who did that, and it turned out terribly.

We blockaded Saddam and would not let him sell any oil except a small amount that we would exchange for food.
The program was called OFF, Oil For Food.

South Vietnam was not a democracy.  It originally was under Bau Dai, but we encouraged the military to over throw the democracy and establish Diem as a dictator in 1955, later Theiu and Ky were also military dictators.  When we were there, South Vietnam was always a dictatorship.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> I've explained this many times already. I cannot help it if your intellect is limited to 8 word fortune cookie sentences.


That’s not an answer.


----------



## Colin norris

Rigby5 said:


> How could an Australian lift US economic sanctions on China?
> Clearly it was Nixon who did that, and it turned out terribly.
> 
> We blockaded Saddam and would not let him sell any oil except a small amount that we would exchange for food.
> The program was called OFF, Oil For Food.
> 
> South Vietnam was not a democracy.  It originally was under Bau Dai, but we encouraged the military to over throw the democracy and establish Diem as a dictator in 1955, later Theiu and Ky were also military dictators.  When we were there, South Vietnam was always a dictatorship.



The Australian didn't lift US sanctions. 
Many governments were allied to the US and told to not trade with them. 
Whitlam said fuck the Americans and went and traded with them before Nixon who eventually realised the country wouldn't collapse if they did also. 

Saddam.  You sanctioned him and he also said fuck America, I'll sell my oil where I like. Rumsfeld, rice and Cheney with their oil investments didn't like that so convinced GWB to go and kill him. 
They first thing Saddam did was light all the oil wells.  Does that ring a bell dickhead?. The first priority was to extinguish them.  Are you warming up to it now? 
In fact, oil was stolen from Iraq by Bush and taken to the gulf if Mexico and redeposited into empty wells. Never mind helping the remaining Iraqis rebuilt their economy.  No siree. Steal as much oil as we can.


----------



## Colin norris

Colin norris said:


> The Australian didn't lift US sanctions.
> Many governments were allied to the US and told to not trade with them.
> Whitlam said fuck the Americans and went and traded with them before Nixon who eventually realised the country wouldn't collapse if they did also.
> 
> Saddam.  You sanctioned him and he also said fuck America, I'll sell my oil where I like. Rumsfeld, rice and Cheney with their oil investments didn't like that so convinced GWB to go and kill him.
> They first thing Saddam did was light all the oil wells.  Does that ring a bell dickhead?. The first priority was to extinguish them.  Are you warming up to it now?
> In fact, oil was stolen from Iraq by Bush and taken to the gulf if Mexico and redeposited into empty wells. Never mind helping the remaining Iraqis rebuilt their economy.  No siree. Steal as much oil as we can.



Here is the history of Vietnam. Note it became a republic like the USA and was recognised by the USA. 
I'd check your facts before you blow off again. You have a habit of being loose with the truth. 

South Vietnam, officially the Republic of Vietnam (RVN; Vietnamese: Việt Nam Cộng Hòa; French: République du Viêt Nam), was a country that existed from 1955 to 1975, the period when the southern portion of Vietnam was a member of the Western Bloc during part of the Cold War. It first received international recognition in 1949 as the State of Vietnam within the French Union, with its capital at Saigon (renamed to Ho Chi Minh City in 1976), before becoming a republic in 1955. South Vietnam was bordered by North Vietnam to the north, Laos to the northwest, Cambodia to the southwest, and Thailand across the Gulf of Thailand to the southwest. Its sovereignty was recognized by the United States and 87 other nations, though it failed to gain admission into the United Nations as a result of a Soviet veto in 1957.[1][2]

Republic of Vietnam
Việt-Nam Cộng-Hòa  (Vietnamese)
République du Viêt Nam  (French)
1955–1975
Flag of South Vietnam
Flag
Coat of arms (1963–1975) of South Vietnam
Coat of arms
(1963–1975)
Motto: "Tổ Quốc – Danh Dự – Trách Nhiệm"
(English: "Fatherland – Honor – Duty")
Anthem: Tiếng Gọi Công Dân
(English: "Call to the Citizens")
South Vietnam (red) in 1972.
South Vietnam (red) in 1972.
Capital
and largest city
Saigon
10°48′N 106°39′E
Official languages
Vietnamese
Spoken languages
French, English
Religion
Buddhism
Catholicism
Confucianism
Taoism
Folk religions
Caodaism
Hoahaoism
Demonym(s)
Vietnamese
Government
Presidential republic (1955–1956)
Unitary presidential constitutional republic (1956–1963)
Military dictatorship (1963–1967)
Unitary multi-party presidential republic (1967–1969)
Dominant-party presidential constitutional republic (1969–1975)
President


----------



## Soupnazi630

Colin norris said:


> I'm pleased you cleared that up.
> Why are republicans so against the CCP if they are not communist any more?
> Why does America invade countries like Vietnam and Iraq trying to democratize them?


We did not invade VIetnam


----------



## Soupnazi630

Rigby5 said:


> Not true,
> Communism is as old as human society.
> 
> {...
> Many historical groups have been considered as following forms of communism. Karl Marx and other early communist theorists believed that hunter-gatherer societies as were found in the Paleolithic through to horticultural societies as found in the Chalcolithic were essentially egalitarian and he, therefore, termed their ideology to be primitive communism.[8] One of the first writers to espouse a belief in the primitive communism of the past was the Roman Stoic philosopher Seneca who stated," How happy was the primitive age when the bounties of nature lay in common...They held all nature in common which gave them secure possession of the public wealth."[9] Because of this he believed that such primitive societies were the richest as there was no poverty.[9] Other Greco-Roman writers that believed in a prehistoric humanity that practiced communism include Diodorus Siculus, Virgil, and Ovid.[10] Similarly the early Church Fathers, like their pagan predecessors, maintained that humans society had declined to its current state from a now lost egalitarian social order.[11]
> 
> Around the late 5th century BC in Ancient Greece, ideas similar to communism were becoming widespread to the extent that they were parodied by the dramatist Aristophanes in his comedy The Assemblywomen in which the women of Athens seize control of the _Ecclesia_ or city government and abolish all private property while making the sharing or women and the collective rearing of children mandatory.[12] Over a decade later in Plato's Republic Socrates declares that an ideal state would eliminate all forms of private property among the elite of society to the extent that even children and wives are shared.[13][14] He asserts that such practices would prevent internal conflict within a society and promote a sense of unity and common identity.[15] Around AD 500 in Iran, the Zoroastrian priest and reformist Mazdak purportedly founded a movement preaching religious communism while under the patronage of the Sassanian King Kavad I who initially supported the priest and his reforms, but later had the Mazdakians repressed and Mazdak executed.[16]
> 
> Developments in Christian communism​Main articles: Christian communism and Communalism
> Early Christianity supported a form of common ownership based on the teachings in the New Testament which emphasised sharing.[11] For example, in the Book of Acts the passages Acts 2:44-45 and Acts 4:32-45 state all believers held their possessions communally and would distribute goods based on need.[17] Additionally, the related Jewish sect known as the Essenes was committed to, "social and material egalitarianism."[18] Despite these practices falling into decline even before the era of Constantine, the principles of sharing property and holding goods in common continued within the Christian traditions of monasticism.[11][18]
> 
> From the High Middle Ages to the early modern period in Europe, various groups supporting Christian communist and communalist ideas were occasionally adopted by reformist Christian sects. An early 12th century proto-protestant group originating in Lyon, Kingdom of Burgundy-Arles known as the Waldensians held their property in common in accordance with the Book of Acts, but were persecuted by the Catholic Church and retreated to the Piedmont.[19] Around 1300 the Apostolic Brethren in northern Italy were taken over by Fra Dolcino who formed a sect known as the Dulcinians which advocated ending feudalism, dissolving hierarchies in the church, and holding all property in common.[19] The 14th century English scholastic and founder of Lollardy, John Wycliffe, preached of an idealized Christian state with collective ownership and disapproved of those rejecting the, "common charity and common property of Christian men."[20][21][22]:54 Around the same time the revolutionary priest John Ball, who was later executed for his prominent role in the doomed Wat Tyler Rebellion allegedly declared, "things cannot go well in England, nor ever will, until all goods are held in common."[23]
> ...}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History of communism - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All hunter/gatherer tribes are always communist.


Quite wrong.

You are confusing communism with communal 

Communism is a strictly modern ideology of authoritarian tyranny and slavery. Exaclty what marx described. It has nothing whatsoever to do with consensual communal living.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Rigby5 said:


> No, the market does not decide what an employer wants to do.
> The employer has to decide, based on things like expertise, long term stability vs quick maximum profits, business resale, etc.
> When ever someone makes a new market like they have for EVs, that is not dictated by the market, but instead takes years of marketing in order to create the market for it.


Yes indedd the market forces employers what to do/.

If no one buys what you maske the market destroys your business it is THAT simple


----------



## Soupnazi630

Rigby5 said:


> Sorry, I disagree.
> Communism is at its heart, sharing, like any normal human society always does.
> It is capitalism, that is centered solely on profits and materialism, that always wants to create a totalitarian dictatorship.
> 
> Just go back and look at history before Marx is you want to be impartial.
> And monarchs, conquistadors, Genghis Khan, Atilla the Hun, Alexander the Great, Napoleon, etc., are all capitalists.


Communism is never about sharing it is about enforced snslavement of all. Tyranny ALWAYS comes from collectivism and communism is simply one of the latest manifestations. All emporers and totalitarian dictatorships cite the common good or public good or good of the public or the people or whatever as justification for what they do just as communists do

By contrast capitalists support human rights.

You are simply spinning and attempting to denyu FACT you defend an abomination the same as any neo nazi does. Your disgusting lies and defense of tyranny is no better than some denial of a holocaust by a skin head pice of shit


----------



## bripat9643

Rigby5 said:


> Republicans would be against anyone they can't make a profit from
> But republicans are not against the CCP, and if you remember, it was Nixon who opened up western trade to China.
> America invades countries like Vietnam and Iraq because the US arms dealers want war profits.
> We never wanted democracies in any other country.
> We tried to destroy democracy in Vietnam and installed a series of brutal dictators, like Diem, Theiu, Ky, etc.
> We installed a religious Shiite dictatorship in Iraq.


Commie propaganda.


----------



## bripat9643

Rigby5 said:


> The laws of nature regarding human beings, is that we are all communal, cooperative, and collective by nature, just like Meerkats.
> 
> We have no experience with communism on a country wide scale, because real communists are too trusting and get bumped off by capitalists all the time.


Hmmmm, no.  That may work for small hunter-gatherer societies of a few dozen people.  It doesn't work for civilization with tens of thousands of people.

We have plenty of experience with communism, but it's all short lived because whenever someone tries it they all die.


----------



## Colin norris

Soupnazi630 said:


> We did not invade VIetnam





Soupnazi630 said:


> We did not invade VIetnam



Not to put too finer point on it but you are a compete idiot and did no research whatsoever. A buffoon to boot

Would you like to issue an apology please because here's the proof you are an ignorant liar. Don't come back either if all you've  got is lies and ignorance. 



March 1965: President Johnson launches a three-year campaign of sustained bombing of targets in North Vietnam and the Ho Chi Minh Trail in Operation Rolling Thunder. The same month, U.S. Marines land on beaches near Da Nang, South Vietnam as the first American combat troops to enter Vietnam.13 Sept 2017


----------



## Soupnazi630

Colin norris said:


> Not to put too finer point on it but you are a compete idiot and did no research whatsoever. A buffoon to boot
> 
> Would you like to issue an apology please because here's the proof you are an ignorant liar. Don't come back either if all you've  got is lies and ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> March 1965: President Johnson launches a three-year campaign of sustained bombing of targets in North Vietnam and the Ho Chi Minh Trail in Operation Rolling Thunder. The same month, U.S. Marines land on beaches near Da Nang, South Vietnam as the first American combat troops to enter Vietnam.13 Sept 2017


Bombing and invasion are two different things you uneducated retard.

We sent troops in response to invitation from the South Vietnamese government and in accordance with SEATO. Which also means not an invasion.

You failed like the ignorant dumbass you are. Feel free to hang around and be my bitch


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> That’s not an answer.


“That is not an answer”. Sensei Snowflake with more fortune cookie posts. Nobody adds less value to the board.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> “That is not an answer”. Sensei Snowflake with more fortune cookie posts. Nobody adds less value to the board.


How do you envision that happening, and what role would YOU be willing to play?


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> How do you envision that happening, and what role would YOU be willing to play?


Like I said, already answered that (in this thread an others). Page #2, post #39. Ask a trusted adult for assistance.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Like I said, already answered that (in this thread an others). Page #2, post #39. Ask a trusted adult for assistance.


Don't be afraid to reiterate - unless you have some reason to be afraid.


----------



## bripat9643

Colin norris said:


> Not to put too finer point on it but you are a compete idiot and did no research whatsoever. A buffoon to boot
> 
> Would you like to issue an apology please because here's the proof you are an ignorant liar. Don't come back either if all you've  got is lies and ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> March 1965: President Johnson launches a three-year campaign of sustained bombing of targets in North Vietnam and the Ho Chi Minh Trail in Operation Rolling Thunder. The same month, U.S. Marines land on beaches near Da Nang, South Vietnam as the first American combat troops to enter Vietnam.13 Sept 2017


Da Nang is in South Vietnam, so no invasion, moron.  Our troops were there at the invitation of the president of South Vietnam.  No American troops ever set foot in North Vietnam.


----------



## Colin norris

bripat9643 said:


> Da Nang is in South Vietnam, so no invasion, moron.  Our troops were there at the invitation of the president of South Vietnam.  No American troops ever set foot in North Vietnam.



Read the quote again.


----------



## bripat9643

Colin norris said:


> Read the quote again.


You claimed we invaded North Vietnam.  When was that?  It sure as hell in that story about Da Nang.


----------



## Colin norris

bripat9643 said:


> You claimed we invaded North Vietnam.  When was that?  It sure as hell in that story about Da Nang.


I never said we invaded north Vietnam. 
You did. Read my clip.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Don't be afraid to reiterate - unless you have some reason to be afraid.


Ask a trusted adult to help you click the link I provided


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Ask a trusted adult to help you click the link I provided


So you are afraid to reiterate? That's too bad.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> So you are afraid to reiterate? That's too bad.


Why the fuck would I retype what is _already_ in this thread just because you lack the IQ necessary to navigate or even click the link I so generously provided for you?


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Why the fuck would I retype.....


You admit you're full of shit then?


----------



## bripat9643

Colin norris said:


> I never said we invaded north Vietnam.
> You did. Read my clip.


Where did I do that?


----------



## bripat9643

Colin norris said:


> I never said we invaded north Vietnam.
> You did. Read my clip.


Yes you did, turd.


----------



## Colin norris

bripat9643 said:


> Yes you did, turd.


Show it or shut up dickhead. I've beaten you already and you front know how to concede. Fuck off.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Colin norris said:


> Read the quote again.


Facts are facts and you are proven wrong and ignorant.


----------



## Colin norris

Soupnazi630 said:


> Facts are facts and you are proven wrong and ignorant.



Again, either prove it or shut up.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Colin norris said:


> Again, either prove it or shut up.


Already proved it 

Now run along boy


----------



## Colin norris

Soupnazi630 said:


> Already proved it
> 
> Now run along boy



The only  thing you've proved is what a liar you are because you couldn't prove it. 
You have nothing but a big mouth and low IQ. Typical Republican. 

I've embarrassed you so well, you should run along.  Preferably over a cliff.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Colin norris said:


> The only  thing you've proved is what a liar you are because you couldn't prove it.
> You have nothing but a big mouth and low IQ. Typical Republican.
> 
> I've embarrassed you so well, you should run along.  Preferably over a cliff.


I did prove it and you know it.

The only liar here is YOu and YOu have been owned by your better,

You are mybitch and a dishonest little left wing fool

]


----------



## Colin norris

Soupnazi630 said:


> I did prove it and you know it.
> 
> The only liar here is YOu and YOu have been owned by your better,
> 
> You are mybitch and a dishonest little left wing fool
> 
> ]



If you prove it so easily and you are so much smarter than me, prove it again. 
See how fucking good you are now you pompous squirt. You know you can't so out comes  the obligatory frustration filled name calling as you been  doing all along.  
You have nothing and consider yourself being  done over by a professional.


----------



## bripat9643

Colin norris said:


> Show it or shut up dickhead. I've beaten you already and you front know how to concede. Fuck off.


You have a vivid imagination.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Colin norris said:


> If you prove it so easily and you are so much smarter than me, prove it again.
> See how fucking good you are now you pompous squirt. You know you can't so out comes  the obligatory frustration filled name calling as you been  doing all along.
> You have nothing and consider yourself being  done over by a professional.


You are not a professional and you ignore the SEATO treaty and South Vietnams request for assistance.

Which by definition made ity not an invasion 

Stop projecting boy you are outclassed just learn to deal with it


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> You admit you're full of shit then?


It's already in this thread, snowflake. And I even linked back to it so you wouldn't have to search (since we all know that you can't use a computer).


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> It's already in this thread, snowflake. And I even linked back to it so you wouldn't have to search (since we all know that you can't use a computer).


So you do admit you’re full of shit. Got it.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> So you do admit you’re full of shit. Got it.


So you literally admit you’re incapable of even using a computer. Got it.

Sensei Snowflake, I literally answered your question already in this very thread.

Then I even provided you a link to it and you _still_ can’t figure it out


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> So you literally admit you’re incapable of even using a computer. Got it.
> 
> Sensei Snowflake, I literally answered your question already in this very thread.
> 
> Then I even provided you a link to it and you _still_ can’t figure it out


If you have something to say, say it.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> If you have something to say, say it.


That's the thing, Sensei Snowflake. I literally _already_ did. In this very thread. You're just too dumb to find it (even with a link).


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> ...I literally _already[/] did...
> _


_
What did you say?_


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> _What did you say?_


Just go read it, Sensei Snowflake. Ask a trusted adult for help.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Just go read it, Sensei Snowflake. Ask a trusted adult for help.


Let me know if you ever actually have something to say.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Let me know if you ever actually have something to say.


Let me know if you ever actually become literate enough to read what I post.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Let me know if you ever actually become literate enough to read what I post.


What did you post?


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> What did you post?


Told you multiple times already and even provided your lazy ass with a link to it. Let me know when you become literate.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Told you multiple times already .......


Told me what?


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Told me what?


Ask a trusted adult to read it to you. Then you’ll know.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Ask a trusted adult to read it to you. Then you’ll know.


Read what?


----------



## DudleySmith

P@triot said:


> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com



Multi-national corporations and their shareholders don't agree, and in fact fully support and endorse the CCP and want to turn the U.S> over to them.


----------



## DudleySmith

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> I come across these posts reading that we need to do something, but they don't have the next step defined.



Easy, you're supposed to drink more beer and put more gas in the riding lawn mower and tool around the yard repeating some more worthless rhetoric and make big noises about what 'everybody else' needs to do, usually involving babbling for tax breaks for people who don't need them and complaining about all the Americans who won't work for 15 cents an hour and make your dividend checks a lot bigger. After that you're supposed to be all amazed n stuff and whine about how right wingers lose elections to lunatics and gangsters like Biden and Harris and a psycho freak show like Pelosi got to be your Speaker of the House in Congress.


----------



## P@triot

Rigby5 said:


> First you would have to learn what communism is. Because Russia was never communist. It was state capitalism under Stalin.


“State capitalism” 

That’s literally like saying, “Joseph Stalin wasn’t a man. He was male” 

(Psst…state “capitalism” _is_ communism)


----------



## P@triot

DudleySmith said:


> Easy, you're supposed to drink more beer and put more gas in the riding lawn mower and tool around the yard repeating some more worthless rhetoric and make big noises about what 'everybody else' needs to do, usually involving babbling for tax breaks for people who don't need them and complaining about all the Americans who won't work for 15 cents an hour and make your dividend checks a lot bigger. After that you're supposed to be all amazed n stuff and whine about how right wingers lose elections to lunatics and gangsters like Biden and Harris and a psycho freak show like Pelosi got to be your Speaker of the House in Congress.


I outlined the incredibly simple solution in post #39.


----------



## P@triot

DudleySmith said:


> Multi-national corporations and their shareholders don't agree, and in fact fully support and endorse the CCP and want to turn the U.S. over to them.


Thankfully though, corporations don’t run the United States. So what they want doesn’t really matter.


----------



## P@triot

There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.

It is time the entire international community permanently removes Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.








						The Third Michael
					

Commentary Canadians, and the world, have learned a lot about what passes for law in China following what ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot

There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.

It is time the entire international community permanently removes Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.








						China and France left fuming at U.S. nuclear sub pact with Australia — NBC News
					

Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman Zhao Lijian said the pact “seriously undermined regional peace and stability."




					apple.news


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community permanently removes Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China and France left fuming at U.S. nuclear sub pact with Australia — NBC News
> 
> 
> Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman Zhao Lijian said the pact “seriously undermined regional peace and stability."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


Do you gain something by just repeating your own post over and over endlessly?


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Do you gain something by just repeating your own post over and over endlessly?


As a member of China’s 50 Cent Army, I’m sure it’s hard for you to grasp why anyone would make a post without being paid for it.

I would suggest not trying to understand. For starters, your English isn’t good enough. Has to be hard to understand concepts when you haven’t mastered the language the concepts are written in.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> As a member of China’s 50 Cent Army,
> ...


Stop being stupid.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> ....For starters, your English isn’t good enough. Has to be hard to understand concepts when you haven’t mastered the language the concepts are written in.



If you worked on it for the rest of your life, you couldn't hope to master the English language to the extent that I have.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> If you worked on it for the rest of your life, you couldn't hope to master the English language to the extent that I have.


Bwahahaha! Yeah, it _really_ shows illiterate Sensei Snowflake


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> ....Yeah, it _really_ shows ........


Yes, it does.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Yes, it does.


We know it does. We're all laughing at you. We don't need you to confirm your illiteracy for us.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> We know it does. We're all laughing at you. We don't need you to confirm your illiteracy for us.


Are you hearing the voices in your head again?


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Are you hearing the voices in your head again?


Do you get $0.50 for personal insults as well or do they have to add value for China’s agenda? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Do you get $0.50 for personal insults as well or do they have to add value for China’s agenda? Asking for a friend.




I told you to stop being stupid.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> I told you to stop being stupid.


And there we have have it. Must be per post.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> And there we have have it. Must be per post.


You're an idiot and a liar.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> You're an idiot and a liar.


It all makes sense now. Your 4 or 5 word "fortune cookie" posts that add nothing of value to the board are done because you get paid by the post - not the quality of the post.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> It all makes sense now. Your 4 or 5 word "fortune cookie" posts that add nothing of value to the board .....


You make this accusation after doing nothing more than copying and pasting yourself hundreds of times on this very thread? Stop being stupid.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> You make this accusation after doing nothing more than copying and pasting yourself hundreds of times on this very thread?


Each post has a link to a new article, fool.


----------



## P@triot

There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.

It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power. Only sick fucks like Unkotare defend (or tolerate) this shit:








						How Whitney Duan became China’s richest woman, then vanished without a trace
					

Whitney Duan rose from poverty to become the richest woman in China, then suddenly disappeared without a trace.




					nypost.com


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> China is a pure communist nation...



No, it’s not.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Each post has a link to a new article....


Liar.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> .... like Unkotare defend (or tolerate) this shit:
> ...



Another lie.


----------



## P@triot

Three posts with a grand total of 6 words. All the evidence you’ll ever need that this fucking tool Unkotare is a member of China’s 50 Cent Army:


----------



## P@triot

China has among the worst human rights records in the world, and they are the #1 enemy of the United States. It is unforgivable that companies like ⁦‪Apple‬⁩ and the NBA not only do so much business there, but do so by yielding to the CCP.

Time the international community removes Xi Jinping and the CCP.








						Microsoft Was Right to Pull Plug on LinkedIn in China
					

Microsoft announces that it will sunset the Chinese version of LinkedIn following a crackdown on U.S. journalists by Chinese authorities.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## Ivan88

USA gave China to Chairman Mao and His Communist Party.
USA is a Communist Country too.
USA killed millions of people in 2 wars to first overthrow the Russian Tsar, and the Kaiser of Germany, and then to rescue Stalin's Communists being chased our of Russia by Germany.

America is not sane.


----------



## P@triot

Ivan88 said:


> USA gave China to Chairman Mao and His Communist Party.
> USA is a Communist Country too.
> USA killed millions of people in 2 wars to first overthrow the Russian Tsar, and the Kaiser of Germany, and then to rescue Stalin's Communists being chased our of Russia by Germany.
> 
> America is not sane.


We found another Chinese disinformation account. The broken English is a dead giveaway.

Please let Xi know we’re coming for him. We took Saddam Hussein out of power and we will take Xi out of power as well.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> .....
> 
> Please let Xi know we’re coming for him. ....


"We"? YOU wouldn't get up off your couch if it were on fire.


----------



## surada

P@triot said:


> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> https://www.theblaze.com/news/top-secret
> -study-coronavirus-lab-leak



LOLOL..  Maybe you should mind your own business.


----------



## P@triot

surada said:


> LOLOL..  Maybe you should mind your own business.


That’s what _every_ leftist says when they are molesting children and raping women.

Sorry snowflake, I don’t “mind my own business” when it comes to evil.


----------



## P@triot

Well hell, the NBA has been doing this for decades. They pulled their All Star game out of North Carolina for the “crime” of creating a law requiring people to use the correct bathroom - meanwhile they are bowing to China‘s CCP - a communist murderous regime.








						4 Things to Know About Politically Connected BlackRock's China Ties
					

Liberal financier George Soros alleges that BlackRock’s environmental, social, and governance investing helps China to America's detriment.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## surada

P@triot said:


> That’s what _every_ leftist says when they are molesting children and raping women.
> 
> Sorry snowflake, I don’t “mind my own business” when it comes to evil.



So suit up and grab you weapon..You can take China.


----------



## MarathonMike

P@triot It's way too late for that. We incubated China for decades, nurturing them giving them everything they needed to grow into a super power. They have their tentacles into every G20 country and now with China Joe in the White House we're screwed.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> .....
> 
> Sorry snowflake, I don’t “mind my own business” when it comes to evil.


What exactly DO you do, besides posting on this one thread on this one forum on this one website from time to time?


----------



## Smokin' OP

MarathonMike said:


> P@triot It's way too late for that. We incubated China for decades, nurturing them giving them everything they needed to grow into a super power. They have their tentacles into every G20 country and now with China Joe in the White House we're screwed.


Sure we are.
It wasn't Biden who had to bail out farmers of $48 billion in taxpayer $$$ because of Chinese tariffs, then sign a ridiculous trade deal increasing US trade with China by $200 billion.

That was the orange 'deal maker'.


----------



## MarathonMike

Smokin' OP said:


> Sure we are.
> It wasn't Biden who had to bail out farmers of $48 billion in taxpayer $$$ because of Chinese tariffs, then sign a ridiculous trade deal increasing US trade with China by $200 billion.
> 
> That was the orange 'deal maker'.


You don't have a clue. You think all the problems with China are about TRUUUUUUUUUUMP. Do some reading quit making a fool out of yourself.


----------



## Smokin' OP

MarathonMike said:


> You don't have a clue. You think all the problems with China are about TRUUUUUUUUUUMP. Do some reading quit making a fool out of yourself.


It's clear you don't.

The GQP is trying to trash Biden, trying to connect him to China in some nefarious deals, for nothing.
Ignoring their dear leader, who grabbed his ankles for Jinping, signing a trade deal increasing trade by $200 billion, has 34 patents, helps their companies and gets a $1 billion loans from China.

Yeah, do some reading, then again you'll still make a fool out yourself.


----------



## surada

Smokin' OP said:


> Sure we are.
> It wasn't Biden who had to bail out farmers of $48 billion in taxpayer $$$ because of Chinese tariffs, then sign a ridiculous trade deal increasing US trade with China by $200 billion.
> 
> That was the orange 'deal maker'.



P@triot

Trump sure killed the South Carolina soybean farmers almost overnite.  That whole Chinese market shifted to Brazil.

Of course Trump gave them welfare, but they don't like that.. The farmers wanted to sell their soybeans.

Trump impulsive and stupid.. .. a real bull in a China Shop.

Then the Chinese leased land in Brazil and expanded soybean production.


----------



## Smokin' OP

surada said:


> P@triot
> 
> Trump sure killed the South Carolina soybean farmers almost overnite.  That whole Chinese market shifted to Brazil.
> 
> Of course Trump gave them welfare, but they don't like that.. The farmers wanted to sell their soybeans.
> 
> Trump impulsive and stupid.. .. a real bull in a China Shop.
> 
> Then the Chinese leased land in Brazil and expanded soybean production.


Imposed sanctions without a backup plan or any plan at all.
Just like  Trump's healthcare plan.


----------



## surada

Smokin' OP said:


> Imposed sanctions without a backup plan or any plan at all.
> Just like  Trump's healthcare plan.



Trump is all about impulse.. He's not a due dilligence person.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> What exactly DO you do, besides posting on this one thread on this one forum on this one website from time to time?


Even if that's all I did, that's _still_ more than you are doing. Just let that sink in for a moment.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Even if that's all I did, that's _still_ more than you are doing. Just let that sink in for a moment.


Wrong again, Captain Couch.


----------



## P@triot

surada said:


> Trump sure killed the South Carolina soybean farmers almost overnite.


The "South Carolina soybean farmer"? Both of them? 

We get record-low unemployment, almost $1 trillion in case repatriated back into the United States (where it benefits the US instead of foreign nations has it has done for decades under the failed ideology of the left), wages up across the entire United States, lower taxes, and the best you can do is whine about the near-nonexistent "soybean" farming of South Carolina?!?


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Wrong again, Captain Couch.


Working *in* the Chinese 50 Cent Army doesn't count, Sensei Snowflake


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> The "South Carolina soybean farmer"? Both of them?
> ...


No, 2600 of them.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Working *in* the Chinese 50 Cent Army doesn't count,.....


You would know if anyone would.


----------



## P@triot

surada said:


> Trump sure killed the South Carolina soybean farmers almost overnite.


Oh...and one more thing chief. If killing South Carolina soybean farming is what it takes to defeat China (by starving them of food while simultaneously eliminating purchasing steel from them) while bringing back the American steel industry, that's the deal of a billion years.

We have an abundance of food, and will be just fine if we never see another soybean again. But we cannot go a day without steel. And rather than purchasing that from our communist enemies, we can put Americans back to work. It's a win-win-win all the way around.


----------



## P@triot

Perfect example of why Sensei Snowflake of the 50 Cent Army is so upset over my comments. China is looking for world domination and intelligent, informed people know it (and won't stand for it). It is time to take Xi Jinping and the CCP out of power, just like we did with Saddam Hussein and the Ba'ath Party. It's time. There is absolutely no place in the 21st Century for communism. None.








						China THREATENS Australia with 'heavy attack' if forces defend Taiwan
					

China has ominously warned Australia that a 'heavy attack' would quickly follow if our forces came to the defence of Taiwan. The comments were published in Chinese tabloid The Global Times.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> ... intelligent, informed people know it (and won't stand for it). It is time to take Xi Jinping and the CCP out of power.....


You keep saying this (over and over and over), but you consistently dodge the question: what have you EVER or will you EVER do about it besides OCD post on this one thread endlessly? Stop hiding and answer the question.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> You keep saying this (over and over and over), but you consistently dodge the question: what have you EVER or will you EVER do about it besides OCD post on this one thread endlessly? Stop hiding and answer the question.


I’ve answered it many times. I can’t help that English is not your native language. Tell the Xi administration that you need more training.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> I’ve answered it many times.......


No, you haven't. You have dodged it every time.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> .... I can’t help that English is not your native language. ....


I believe I have informed you many times that you will NEVER master the English language (or any other) to the degree that I have. Try something else.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> I believe I have informed you many times that you will NEVER master the English language (or any other) to the degree that I have. Try something else.


Sorry Sensei Snowflake, you’ve been exposed on multiple occasions now. It’s _clearly_ not your native language. You know it. I know it. The readers of USMB know it.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> ..... It’s _clearly_ not your native language. .....


It clearly IS, and there is no one on this site with any chance of understanding it to the extent that I do. Now, are you ready to answer the question?


----------



## MarathonMike

Smokin' OP said:


> Yeah, do some reading, then again you'll still make a fool out yourself.


Thank you for proving my point that you have no clue. You can't even come up with an original retort you have to copy mine.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> No, you haven't. You have dodged it every time.


And still he continues to dodge...


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> And still he continues to dodge...


And you literally continue to respond to yourself. Which would be hilarious, except that I know you're paid by the post as a member of the Chinese 50 Cent Army, so of course you'll just keep responding to yourself. It also explains why your dumb ass never makes a post more than 6 words. It's about quantity, not quality.


----------



## HenryBHough

P@triot said:


> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


But there IS a place for Communism!

Right here.

Because an alleged majority voted in favor of it.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> And you literally continue to respond to yourself. Which would be hilarious, except that I know you're paid by the post as a member of the Chinese 50 Cent Army, so of course you'll just keep responding to yourself. It also explains why your dumb ass never makes a post more than 6 words. It's about quantity, not quality.


You are still ducking the question, you OCD fraud.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> You are still ducking the question, you OCD fraud.


And you’re _still_ making 6 word posts of no value at all. It’s not lost on everyone how you’re so bothered by the fact that I was able it identify you.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> And you’re _still_ making 6 word posts of no value at all. It’s not lost on everyone how you’re so bothered by the fact that I was able it [sic] identify you.


Try that again in proper English, fraud.


----------



## P@triot

Xi Jinping and the CCP *must* be removed. There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.








						Photo of Peng Shuai censorship reveals terrifying truth about China
					

The world continues to fear for the wellbeing of Chinese tennis star Peng Shuai even after photos and videos were released claiming to show her doing fine.




					www.news.com.au


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Xi Jinping and the CCP *must* be removed. There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of Peng Shuai censorship reveals terrifying truth about China
> 
> 
> The world continues to fear for the wellbeing of Chinese tennis star Peng Shuai even after photos and videos were released claiming to show her doing fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.news.com.au


Have you decided what - ANYTHING - you will ever get off your ass and do about it?


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Have you decided what - ANYTHING - you will ever get off your ass and do about it?


Exposing members of the Chinese 50 Cent Army (such as yourself) is a great first start. I'm doing that and a whole lot more. As far as what, well, that is not really your concern. Your concern should be on the English language, since I've exposed you as not a native speaker! Xi could have you executed for that.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Exposing members of the Chinese 50 Cent Army (such as yourself) is a great first start. ....


You're doing nothing but being an OCD troll on the internet, as usual.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> You're doing nothing but being an OCD troll on the internet, as usual.


If that were even remotely true, none of this would upset you so deeply.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> If that were even remotely true, ......


It is verifiably true.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> It is verifiably true.


It's clearly not or you wouldn't be so deeply upset by my efforts 

Being a typical dumb communist, you tipped your own hand. You lacked the intellect required to play this game.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> It's clearly not or .......


Are you going to repeat this 1000 times too, OCD troll?


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Are you going to repeat this 1000 times too, OCD troll?


Are you going to continue to post 6-word fortune cookie platitudes in _every _single post? That's literally all you have done for about 6 years or so now.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were even remotely true, none of this would *upset you so deeply*.
> 
> 
> 
> It is verifiably true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's clearly not or you wouldn't be *so deeply upset by my efforts*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going to repeat this 1000 times too, OCD troll?
Click to expand...

And still, Sensei Snowflake continues to dodge 

That clown is literally only capable of fortune-cookie "logic". A few short words of 0 value.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> And still,..... continues to dodge
> 
> .....


Dodge what, OCD troll? What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Dodge what, OCD troll? What the hell are you talking about?


I've pointed out several times now how deeply emotionally impacted you are by my anti-CCP, anti-Xi Jinping, anti-communist posts. Any normal person would try to address that. You won't, because you can't. As a member of the 50 Cent Army, you are pro-CCP all the way.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> I've pointed out several times now how deeply emotionally impacted you are by my anti-CCP, anti-Xi Jinping, anti-communist posts. ....


Your posts are not really anti any of that because you never have and never will actually do anything anti any of that. I have and I do. You are just a mentally ill moron repeating himself while sinking ever deeper into the sofa. Go get some treatment for your OCD then stop being an empty hypocrite, head case.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> I have and I do.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Your posts are not really anti any of that because you never have and never will actually do anything anti any of that. I have and I do. You are just a mentally ill moron repeating himself while sinking ever deeper into the sofa. Go get some treatment for your OCD then stop being an empty hypocrite, head case.


.


----------



## Mac-7

bodecea said:


> You think the People's Republic of China is Communist?


Yes, politically

And brutally so


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> .


Now Sensei Snowflake has resorted to a single period in order to increase posts. It's all about volume when one is a member of China's 50 Cent Army. This low quality though _could_ cause you to be executed by Xi.  You really should be more careful.

Maybe you just ran out of fortune cookies?


----------



## Unkotare

And OCD boy continues to courageously do absolutely fucking nothing.


----------



## ClaireH

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> Okay, I'm with you. What do you want to do?


One suggestion- keep CCP lobbyists out of our affairs when the goal is to keep US dependent. CCP lobbies US bills to not be enacted, such as IN representative, Todd Young’s Endless Frontier Act. This is only one tiny example of what’s going on behind the scenes, although our political representatives should be fully aware of the situation.

U.S. Senator Todd Young (R-Ind.) responded to reports that the Chinese Communist Party is lobbying against his bill to invest in frontier technologies that will help the United States outcompete China. According to a Reuters report, the Chinese Embassy in Washington is pressuring American business leaders to oppose Senator Young’s _United States Innovation and Competition Act_, also known as the _Endless Frontier Act._


“The report says the (Chinese) Embassy is threatening businesses by telling them they will lose market share in China if the bill becomes law.”

What will US corps do? Will mega corporations comply with the wishes of the largest bid/donor? If there’s ever been a time when the US needed to have ethical business leaders at the helm, the time is now. 

Which US corporations will fall to the control of CPP has yet to be determined. Which US corps are already under CCP control? Full boycotts would change their tune as the US remains to be the top number one consumer market.









						Chinese Communist Party Lobbies Against Senator Young’s Endless Frontier Act | U.S. Senator Todd Young of Indiana
					

The Official U.S. Senate website of Senator Todd Young of Indiana



					www.young.senate.gov


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> And OCD boy continues to courageously do absolutely fucking nothing.


Whoah! Sensei Snowflake with more than 6-words in a post! Perhaps I have him paranoid now?


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Whoah! .....


Still nothing, OCD boy?


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Still nothing, OCD boy?


Aaaaand he’s right back to less than 6 word posts…


----------



## P@triot

We have pumped trillions of dollars into China - the No. 1 enemy of the United States. It’s unimaginable stupidity. And now we’ve reached a point where CEO’s of American companies are forced to promote a vicious communist regime out of FEAR.

It’s time we permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP by force.








						CNBC anchor says it's 'dumb' for CEOs to make fun of the Chinese communist party: 'You're just asking for trouble'
					

CNBC anchor Melissa Lee said it was "dumb" for any business CEO to make fun of the Chinese communist party and added that they would be "just asking for trouble."  	Lee made the comments on her show "Fast Money" on Wednesday. She was referring to an incident with JPMorgan CEO Jamie Dimond who...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Confederate Soldier

U.S.: "Communism is bad!"

Xi Ping: "Oh shit, I never thought of that!"

Xi Ping: *Resigns*


Does that sound right?


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> We have pumped trillions of dollars into China - the No. 1 enemy of the United States. It’s unimaginable stupidity. And now we’ve reached a point where CEO’s of American companies are forced to promote a vicious communist regime out of FEAR.
> 
> It’s time we permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP by force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNBC anchor says it's 'dumb' for CEOs to make fun of the Chinese communist party: 'You're just asking for trouble'
> 
> 
> CNBC anchor Melissa Lee said it was "dumb" for any business CEO to make fun of the Chinese communist party and added that they would be "just asking for trouble."  	Lee made the comments on her show "Fast Money" on Wednesday. She was referring to an incident with JPMorgan CEO Jamie Dimond who...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


Great. What exactly are YOU going to do?


----------



## P@triot

Confederate Soldier said:


> U.S.: "Communism is bad!"
> 
> Xi Ping: "Oh shit, I never thought of that!"
> 
> Xi Ping: *Resigns*
> 
> 
> Does that sound right?


No. Not even a little "right".


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Great. What exactly are YOU going to do?


I would tell you, but you're far too fragile to handle it.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> I would tell you, but you're far too fragile to handle it.


You’re full of shit and you know it.


----------



## Confederate Soldier

P@triot said:


> No. Not even a little "right".


So what do you suggest? A war with China? With Biden in office? Sounds REALLY smart.


----------



## P@triot

Confederate Soldier said:


> So what do you suggest? A war with China? With Biden in office? Sounds REALLY smart.


There wouldn't be a war. If the United States, Canada, England, Israel, France, Germany, Australia, Japan, etc. all pointed their nuclear warheads at China and informed Xi Jinping and the CCP it's "step-down time", it _happens_. Period. End of story.

Only takes a proper coalition. And it would never happen with Biden in office because Beijing Biden is getting filthy fucking rich off of China by selling out the United States.


----------



## P@triot

There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. *None*.

It is time the entire international community takes these mother-fuckers out. Permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power now.








						Microsoft Seizes 42 Websites From a Chinese Hacking Group (Published 2021)
					

The group was likely using the websites to install malware that helped it gather data from government agencies and other groups, the company said.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> There wouldn't be a war. If the United States, Canada, England, Israel, France, Germany, Australia, Japan, etc. all pointed their nuclear warheads at China and informed Xi Jinping and the CCP it's "step-down time", it _happens_. Period. End of story.
> ......



And if everyone on earth held hands at the same time, there would be peace forever!


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. *None*.
> 
> ...


Is there a place for repeating the same post 100,000,000,000 times?


----------



## Unkotare

__





						Obsessive-compulsive disorder (OCD) - Diagnosis and treatment - Mayo Clinic
					






					www.mayoclinic.org


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> And if everyone on earth held hands at the same time, there would be peace forever!


Except your bullshit is unrealistic, while what I stated has happened dozens of times. Happened during WWII, happened again with Desert Storm, happened again after 9/11.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Is there a place for repeating the same post 100,000,000,000 times?


I'm not really sure. But recognizing you have a problem is the first step, so good on you! Now seek treatment.

(Psst...all of my posts are different. You keep repeating that nonsense there over and over though)


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Except your bullshit is unrealistic, ...


What have I said that is unrealistic?


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> ...what I stated has happened dozens of times. Happened during WWII, happened again with Desert Storm, happened again after 9/11.


No, it hasn't. None of those times, none of any times.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> No, it hasn't. None of those times, none of any times.


One thing the left does well (really, the _only_ thing the left does well) is deny reality and create an alternate one.


----------



## P@triot

See, low-IQ dill-holes? It's not that hard. It's not that hard at all. And it's extra easy with COVID killing millions around the world and costing the global economy trillions.








						Russia Ukraine: Massive consequences if Moscow invades, G7 says
					

Moscow is amassing troops on Ukraine's border, but President Putin insists they pose no threat.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> One thing the left does well (really, the _only_ thing the left does well) is deny reality and create an alternate one.



So stop doing that.


----------



## P@triot

No matter how much CCP loyalists like Unkotare hate it, the CCP's end is coming. With each passing day, people are getting more and more disgusted with the oppression and human rights abuses.

There is simply no place for communism in the 21st Century. None. It is time for the international community to permanently  remove Xi Jinping and the CPP.








						Pause Before Crediting Congress for Trying to Stop Slave Labor in China
					

American companies and politicians are weakening protections that would otherwise stop the importation of goods made with Chinese slave labor.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> ....CCP loyalists like Unkotare ....



OCD hypocrite lies again. ^^^^^^^


----------



## Batcat

bodecea said:


> You think the People's Republic of China is Communist?


According to the CIA fact book China is “communist party-led state.”





__





						China - The World Factbook
					






					www.cia.gov


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> OCD hypocrite lies again. ^^^^^^^


"Hypocrite"? Really? So now you're going to try the narrative that the guy demanding for the CCP to be permanently removed from power is a supporter of the CCP?


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> "Hypocrite"? Really? ...



Yes, really.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> ... the guy demanding for the CCP to be permanently removed from power....



The guy repeating himself endlessly on the internet but never actually getting off his fat ass and doing anything in the real world.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> The guy repeating himself endlessly on the internet but never actually getting off his fat ass and doing anything in the real world.


That’s not the definition of “hypocrite”, you low-IQ imbecile


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> That’s not the definition of “hypocrite”...



A fat ass big mouth who spouts off about something but never lifts a finger about it is a hypocrite, dumbass.


----------



## Bleipriester

MarathonMike said:


> You can reclassify the CCP into Commie-Lite if you want to, but it doesn't change the fact that they are hands-down the number one threat to the rest of the world.


Did you wrote that on your Chinese made computer or on your Chinese made phone?


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> A fat ass big mouth who spouts off about something but never lifts a finger about it is a hypocrite, dumbass.


Bwahaha!!! That's *not* the definition of "hypocrite" at all 

More indisputable proof that you are part of the CCP 50 Cent Army as you don't even know basic English terms!  






You dumb high school dropout. I would be a "hypocrite" if I were a communist while denouncing communism on this thread. Hypocrisy has nothing to do with whether or not I'm "big mouthed", "fat", or "left a finger". Damn you are dumb. No wonder you subscribe to communism.


----------



## P@triot

Bleipriester said:


> Did you wrote that on your Chinese made computer or on your Chinese made phone?


Did you just prove that China is the #1 threat to the world today? I think so


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Bwahaha!!! ....



You claim to be outraged by the CCP, but your inaction demonstrates your indifference - hypocrite.


----------



## Bleipriester

P@triot said:


> Did you just prove that China is the #1 threat to the world today? I think so


The threat is morons that work hard to make China cut our supply. Also, China didn´t force western companies to drop you for cheap labor. You have been fooled twice, now they want you to burn up in Chinese nuclear mushrooms.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> You claim to be outraged by the CCP, but your inaction demonstrates your indifference - hypocrite.


Nope! Still *not* "hypocrisy" you uneducated imbecile. If you're going to work US territory for the CCP's 50 Cent Army, you need to learn English. Xi Jinping is likely to execute your dumb ass for this poor performance.

It would only be "hypocrisy" if I claimed to be outraged but actually supported it in my personal life. But I'm outspoken against the CPP and fully hate it the CCP as much as my words indicate. So I'm 100% consistent.

How many times do I have to explain this to you? I mean, I know you're a foreigner and all, but I made this pretty clear. I dumbed it down to a 2nd grade level. Can you have someone else take over this board for you? Someone from the 50 Cent Army that we can at least deal with?


----------



## P@triot

Bleipriester said:


> Also, China didn´t force western companies to drop you for cheap labor.


Well _that_ part is true. The Dumbocrats did that to us with their failed pro-China and unfriendly business ideology. High taxes, crushing regulations, and unions all sent jobs overseas where it was more cost-effective to conduct business.


----------



## P@triot

Bleipriester said:


> You have been fooled twice, now they want you to *burn up in Chinese nuclear mushrooms*.


You sound scared. Don't go through life like a pussy. That is so unbecoming of a man. I know you're a left-wing beta-male, but have enough pride to at least fake it son.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> ... I'm outspoken against the CPP and fully hate it the CCP....



You claim to be but you are not, hypocrite.


----------



## Bleipriester

P@triot said:


> Well _that_ part is true. The Dumbocrats did that to us with their failed pro-China and unfriendly business ideology. High taxes, crushing regulations, and unions all sent jobs overseas where it was more cost-effective to conduct business.


I don´t think this is a democrat only issue. Trump says:


----------



## Bleipriester

That´s actually a news for the conspiracy theories forum, but it fits in here too.

"Liu was firing back at the allegations by US Secretary of Commerce Gina Raimondo who earlier accused China of developing biotechnologies to “support [the] Chinese military” with “purported brain-control weaponry.”
Raimondo claimed that Beijing was using the cutting-edge tech to exercise mind control over “members of ethnic and religious minority groups,” referring to Uighur Muslims in the Chinese province of Xinjiang. "








						China responds to US blacklisting its biotech firms
					

China has condemned the US Treasury’s decision to blacklist 34 Chinese companies and institutes, calling allegations that they were developing “brain-control” weaponry “totally groundless.”




					www.rt.com
				




That´s worse than Trump. Hail Trump!


----------



## P@triot

Bleipriester said:


> I don´t think this is a democrat only issue. Trump says:
> :


Who gives a fuck what Donald Trump said 30 years ago when he was BFF's with the Clinton?


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> You claim to be but you are not, hypocrite.


Bwahaha!!! First the 50 Cent Army Sensei Snowflake is furious that I hate the CCP. Now he has resorted to the disinformation tactic that I "don't". 

My words and actions are crystal clear, Sensei Snowflake. Xi is going to execute you soon if you don't do better!


----------



## Bleipriester

P@triot said:


> Who gives a fuck what Donald Trump said 30 years ago when he was BFF's with the Clinton?


The Democrats have indeed a higher average economic growth. I wonder what is behind that fact.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> ...
> My words and actions are crystal clear....



What actions, hypocrite?


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> What actions, *hypocrite*?


Still haven’t mastered the English language, uh? Poor choice for the 50 Cent Army.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Still haven’t mastered the English language, uh? Poor choice for the 50 Cent Army.


Afraid to answer the question, hypocrite?


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Afraid to answer the question, hypocrite?


I can’t answer your gibberish. Come back when you’ve mastered the English language


----------



## P@triot

The simple solution to this is to eliminate Xi Jinping and the CCP (even if pussies like Sensei Snowflake cry about it).








						DC radio station took $4.4 million from Chinese Communist Party to broadcast propaganda
					

A Washington, D.C., radio station took $4.4 million from the Chinese Communist Party over the past two years to broadcast propaganda, according to a report from the Washington Free Beacon. The radio station WCRW-AM aired content from China Global Television Network and several talk shows that...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> I can’t answer your gibberish. Come back when you’ve mastered the English language





P@triot said:


> I can’t answer your gibberish. Come back when you’ve mastered the English language



You will never live long enough to master the English language (or any other language) to the degree that I have.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> You will never live long enough to master the English language (or any other language) to the degree that I have.


Sensei Snowflake, you don't even have the fundamentals of the English language. You didn't even know the meaning of "hypocrite".


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> ... you don't even have the fundamentals of the English language. .....


Guess again, big mouth.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Guess again, big mouth.


I don’t have to “guess”. You exposed yourself when you started screaming “hypocrite”.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> I don’t have to “guess”. ....


Well then, you're just about as stupid as I thought.


----------



## Colin norris

P@triot said:


> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com



You hypocrite.  As a Republican  yoi supported the capitol riots to overthrow democracy and install a dictator.  Now you bellow about communism must be stopped. 

I'm sure bejing is trembling knowing you are on there case to finally dismantle their cherished system. 
A voice in the wilderness is now an expert on china because you hate communism. Piss off.  You know nothing.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Well then, you're just about as stupid as I thought.


But at least I have mastered the English language, while you're struggling with it! The leaders of the Chinese 50 Cent Army should probably assign you to an account for another nation since you struggle so much with English.


----------



## P@triot

Colin norris said:


> As a Republican*  yoi *supported the capitol riots to overthrow democracy and install a dictator.


I can't "support" something that *never* happened, you low-IQ imbecile 



Colin norris said:


> I'm sure *bejing* is trembling knowing you are on *there* case to finally dismantle their cherished system.



It's Beijing you low-IQ imbecile (capital "B" and you are missing an "i") 
It's "_their_ case" you low-IQ imbecile
Like Unkotare, you haven't mastered the English language. And that is exposing you. I would have expected more from the Chinese 50 Cent Army. You guys are amateurs and a complete embarrassment.


----------



## P@triot

Colin norris said:


> As a Republican  yoi supported the capitol riots to overthrow democracy and install a dictator.


Who is going to tell Colin the Clown Norris that the President of the United States doesn't sit in the Capitol Building? What could would it do "rioters" to "storm" the Capitol Building if their goal was to "install a dictator"? 

This foreign disinformation agent is so damn dumb, I can't stand it. He's done no homework at all. Takes no pride in his work.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> ... I have mastered the English language.....


Nowhere near the extent to which I have, and you never will.


----------



## Colin norris

P@triot said:


> Who is going to tell Colin the Clown Norris that the President of the United States doesn't sit in the Capitol Building? What could would it do "rioters" to "storm" the Capitol Building if their goal was to "install a dictator"?
> 
> You know exactly what I mean so stop being childish. It was the first insurrection in American history, it was orchestrated by a wannabe dictator and you all supported it to this day. That's how desperate you are to destroy democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This foreign disinformation agent is so damn dumb, I can't stand it. He's done no homework at all. Takes no pride in his work.
> 
> I don't care if you do somersaults in anger.  I'm pleased I'm up your snotty nose you vile POS.
> You've done my homework. All I do is expose it.
> Am I to believe you took pride in supporting the capital riots? That's what it sounds like.
> How fucking mentally ill and ignorant are you? Why are you protecting trump and his regime? You received absolutely nothing from  his presidency other than a warm inner glow for beating a Democrat.
> 
> And that's a fact dickhead. Stick to you filthy bible.


----------



## Colin norris

P@triot said:


> I can't "support" something that *never* happened, you low-IQ imbecile
> 
> 
> 
> It's Beijing you low-IQ imbecile (capital "B" and you are missing an "i")
> It's "_their_ case" you low-IQ imbecile
> Like Unkotare, you haven't mastered the English language. And that is exposing you. I would have expected more from the Chinese 50 Cent Army. You guys are amateurs and a complete embarrassment.


We might be all that but you are still an ignorant dickhead.


----------



## P@triot

Colin norris said:


> *You've done my homework*. All I do is expose it.


That's very accurate. Conservatives spend their entire lives doing a liberal's work. You people are so fuck'n lazy.


----------



## P@triot

Colin norris said:


> Am I to believe you took pride in supporting the capital riots? That's what it sounds like.


Absolutely *not*. I was _disgusted _when Democrats attacked the nation's capital and set it ablaze.

Look at that shit. All because of you leftist thugs cannot accept losing an election:


----------



## Colin norris

P@triot said:


> Absolutely *not*. I was _disgusted _when Democrats attacked the nation's capital and set it ablaze.
> 
> Look at that shit. All because of you leftist thugs cannot accept losing an election:
> View attachment 581909



I think you have got it all wrong son. 
Read this. 





__





						US Capitol's last breach was more than 200 years ago | US politics | The Guardian
					






					amp-theguardian-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## P@triot

Colin norris said:


> You received absolutely nothing from his presidency other than a warm inner glow for beating a Democrat.


Actually, we "received" _everything _from *President Trump*. Here is just a small list of his achievements in such a short period of time (and with Dumbocrats trying to subvert all of his efforts):

Record market highs
Record low unemployment
Lower taxes
Secured borders
Defeated ISIS
Pulled the United States out of the Parris Accords
Reduced regulations
Increased liberty
Renegotiated trade agreements to favor the United States
Repatriated nearly $1 trillion in overseas tax dollars
Restored constitutional government
That's just a fraction of what he did. All of it 100% *fact*. All of it 100% indisputable. Of course, being a Chinese disinformation account, you have a deep hatred for him because he placed tariffs on China to even the playing field and labeled China as a currency manipulator. Just two more of his many accomplishments.


----------



## Colin norris

P@triot said:


> Actually, we "received" _everything _from *President Trump*. Here is just a small list of his achievements in such a short period of time (and with Dumbocrats trying to subvert all of his efforts):
> 
> Record market highs
> Record low unemployment
> Lower taxes
> Secured borders
> Defeated ISIS
> Pulled the United States out of the Parris Accords
> Reduced regulations
> Increased liberty
> Renegotiated trade agreements to favor the United States
> Repatriated nearly $1 trillion in overseas tax dollars
> Restored constitutional government
> That's just a fraction of what he did. All of it 100% *fact*. All of it 100% indisputable. Of course, being a Chinese disinformation account, you have a deep hatred for him because he placed tariffs on China to even the playing field and labeled China as a currency manipulator. Just two more of his many accomplishments.



Yeah sure. That's why he wasn't checked out by Republican   voters who changed their mind.


----------



## P@triot

Colin norris said:


> Stick to you filthy bible.


Eesh. Communists sure hate faith, don't they? Of course, we all know why. They don't like commitment to devotion to anything _other_ than the state.

This Chinaman is going to *burn* *in* *hell* for _eternity_. Unimaginable misery awaits him. Even more than living under the CCP.


----------



## P@triot

Colin norris said:


> Yeah sure. *That's why he wasn't checked out by Republican*   voters who changed their mind.


WTF are you talking about? We literally have zero idea what you are trying to say here. Nobody "changed their mind" about *President Trump*. In his second election, he received the highest amount of votes in US _history_. 74 million votes. That's more than Obama ever received. More than Clinton ever received. More than Bush ever received.

You're _terrible_ at your job, son.


----------



## P@triot

Colin norris said:


> I think you have got it all wrong son.


Photographs don't lie, son. It was the Dumbocrats who set the entire fucking capital on fire.


----------



## Colin norris

P@triot said:


> WTF are you talking about? We literally have zero idea what you are trying to say here. Nobody "changed their mind" about *President Trump*. In his second election, he received the highest amount of votes in US _history_. 74 million votes. That's more than Obama ever received. More than Clinton ever received. More than Bush ever received.
> 
> You're _terrible_ at your job, son.


The only problem is Biden got more. 
Fuck  off with your  silly excuses. 
Youre beaten like a thrashed dog and whining endlessly. 

Name the date the democrats set the capitol building on fire. See how good you are now dickhead.


----------



## P@triot

Colin norris said:


> The only problem is Biden got more.


Which then creates "the problem" for you about your asinine comment that "people changed their mind about Trump". He literally received more votes than anyone in US history before that election, dumb-shit. 

Watching you running in circles chasing your tail because you're a blind, obedient leftist who failed to do your homework is _comical_.


----------



## P@triot

Colin norris said:


> Fuck  off with your  silly excuses.


I haven't provided any "excuses". What I've done is provided the *facts* that have exposed you as ignorant.


----------



## P@triot

Colin norris said:


> Name the date the democrats set the capitol building on fire. See how good you are now dickhead.


Gladly! I already provided the photograph (which I will provide yet again). The date was *May 31, 2020*. And the fact that you don't know about it proves that you are ignorant, uninformed, and a foreign disinformation agent.


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/dc-braces-for-third-day-of-protests-and-clashes-over-death-of-george-floyd/2020/05/31/589471a4-a33b-11ea-b473-04905b1af82b_story.html


----------



## P@triot

Colin norris said:


> Name the date the democrats set the capitol building on fire. See how good you are now dickhead.


Gladly! I already provided the photograph (which I will provide yet again). The date was *May 31, 2020*. A bunch of leftist *insurrectionist* _assholes _attempting to overthrow a duly elected government:








						Protests Near White House Spiral Out of Control Again (Published 2020)
					

Washington’s mayor imposed a curfew and activated the National Guard, but the demonstrations over the killing of George Floyd turned into a repeat of the previous night.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## P@triot

Colin norris said:


> Name the date the democrats set the capitol building on fire. See how good you are now dickhead.


Gladly! I already provided the photograph (which I will provide yet again). The date was *May 31, 2020*. A bunch of leftist insurrectionist assholes attempting to overthrow a duly elected government:








						Fires light up Washington DC on third night of George Floyd protests
					

Sunday evening’s demonstrations began peacefully but deteriorated into firecrackers, teargas and multiple fires




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## P@triot

Question: how does it feel to be my personal bitch on USMB, Colin norris? Asking for a friend! 

*May 31, 2020* leftist insurectionists set the entire nation's capital on fire:


----------



## bambu.

P@triot said:


> There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. None.
> 
> It is time the entire international community ban together and permanently remove Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret US intelligence study concluded COVID-19 could have leaked from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> The conclusion reached by the previously undisclosed study counters recent reports from World Health Organization investigators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


How do you suggest the entire international community [if they could ever agree on anything these days] goes about doing that?


----------



## P@triot

bambu. said:


> How do you suggest the entire international community [if they could ever agree on anything these days] goes about doing that?


Same exact way we did with Saddam Hussien when he invaded Kuwait. Literally the _entire_ world mobilized their forces and it was on.

This is not hard. It’s the 21st Century. We have satellites, rockets, intercontinental ballistic missiles, laser-guided bombs, the internet, and a shit-ton more. Really not that hard to make a few phone calls and coordinate a global effort on China.


----------



## P@triot

There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. *None*. The global community must have a zero-tolerance policy for communism.

It is time the entire international community permanently removes Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.








						US Must Prod China on Freedom for Foreign Journalists
					

It's a fact that foreign journalists in China do a difficult and dangerous job. It’s one of the worst places in the world to cover.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

There is absolutely no place in the 21st century for communism. *None*. The global community must have a zero-tolerance policy for communism.

It is time the entire international community permanently removes Xi Jinping and the CCP from power.








						Fentanyl From China Is Killing Americans in Record Numbers
					

Commentary In November 2021, President Joe Biden remembered all those who had died from drug overdoses in 2020—more than 100,000 Americans–a ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot

We cannot allow our actions to be ruled by cowardice, like Sensei Snowflake does. These mother-fuckers are inflicting horrors on people on a daily basis. It's time for them to join the scrap-heap of history.








						‘The Problem Is the CCP,’ Says Chinese Australian Woman After Accessing Uncensored News
					

A Chinese couple who immigrated to Australia over three years ago says having access to uncensored information is ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> ..... It's time for them to join the scrap-heap of history.
> ...


And what have YOU, _ever_ done about it?


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> And what have YOU, _ever_ done about it?


I’ve exposed gutless, cowards like _you_ for starters.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> I’ve exposed gutless, cowards like _you_ for starters.


That’s trolling bullshit and you know it. You have never gotten off your fat ass and done anything, big mouth.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> That’s trolling bullshit and you know it. You have never gotten off your fat ass and done anything, big mouth.


I've exposed all of your problems with the English language. The entire board knows that you're a member of the Chinese 50 Cent Army. I'm not sure why you continue with this charade. FFS man, at least create a new account and try again.


----------



## P@triot

China has already _seriously_ pissed off both Australia and Japan. Will be so easy to get a global coalition. Time to put an end to communism in the 21st Century.








						Japan a valuable partner in resistance to China’s authoritarian advances
					

As China increases hostilities in the region, Japan is stepping up with military contingency plans and joint defense agreements with allies.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> I've exposed all of your problems with the English language. ....


Still wrong.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Still wrong.


Still illiterate


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Still illiterate


I wouldn't teach you English if you begged, fraud.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> I wouldn't teach you English if you begged, fraud.


That’s because you don’t know it


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> That’s because you don’t know it


You fail.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> You fail.


But not nearly as much as you have at trying to learn the English language


----------



## P@triot

It is unacceptable that we stand by and allow the good people of China to be tormented and oppressed like this. It is time to take Xi Jinping, the CCP, and the rest of those mother-fuckers out. There is no excuse for this shit in the 21st Century.








						A Story Of Courage-What happens when you can’t choose what you say, do, and believe?
					

Based on true events, “Unsilenced” follows Wang, a university student in Beijing, and his friends as their carefree days are shattered by the 1999 order that banned the spiritual practice Falun Gong in China. As the state churns out lies and starts brutally suppressing voices of dissent, they...




					unsilencedmovie.com


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> But not nearly as much as you have at trying to learn the English language


Still wrong, still stupid, still a hypocrite.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Still wrong, still stupid, still a hypocrite.


You’re still a coward. Still a pussy. Still working for the Chinese 50 Cent Army.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> You’re still a coward. Still a pussy.


Because I don't just sit on my ass talking shit and doing nothing like you? Yeah, that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

Unkotare said:


> Because I don't just sit on my ass talking shit and doing nothing like you? Yeah, that makes a lot of sense.


Yeah whatever...ya drippin vag.


----------



## Unkotare

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Yeah whatever...ya drippin vag.
> 
> View attachment 593891


Trying to be a hero to your boyfriend?


----------



## braalian

To quote Julia Louis-Dreyfus from Veep, it’s only a matter of time before the Chinese people start to question the Communist-Capitalist shit swirly of the CCP.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

whitehall said:


> Thanks to the media's 60 year old disinformation campaign to benefit democrats, most American kids have been taught that a single republican senator was the cause of all the unpleasantness of the crackdown on communists dubbed "McCarthyism. The problem is that it was the democrat Truman majority that created HUAC. The dirty little secret is that communists have as much of a 1st Amendment right to campaign for office as democrats or socialists or conservatives. If you have a problem with communism you need to get educated.


Here is a great start on that education.








						The Black Book of Communism - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Because I don't just sit on my ass talking shit and doing nothing like you? Yeah, that makes a lot of sense.


Advancing the sick fucking agenda of communism as a member of the Chinese 50 Cent Army *isn't* the type of "something" that I'm interested in doing.


----------



## P@triot

People like Unkotare can allow atrocities to go on as long as they are getting paid. I can't. It is time to to permanently remove Xi Jinping and the entire CCP from power.


> The 2022 Olympics kicked off on Friday despite ongoing outrage over the *genocide and crimes against humanity* taking place in Xinjiang.


Fuck that shit. No more sitting by and allowing that to happen. I don't give a fuck if it results in _total_ nuclear holocaust. None of us to deserve to live anyway if we're willing to sit by like Unkotare pussies and allow this to happen.








						Reporter dragged off camera by Chinese guards during Olympics live shot
					

A Dutch reporter was physically manhandled and forced off the air during a live shot as he covered the Beijing Olympics.What are the details?  	Sjoerd den Daas, the Greater China/East Asia correspondent for Dutch public broadcaster NOS, was pulled off camera by Chinese guards as he reported live...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Unkotare

And NOTapatriot has still NEVER done a damn thing about any of it, and never will.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> And NOTapatriot has still NEVER done a damn thing about any of it, and never will.


Even if I hadn't "done a damn thing about any of it", that's still better than fighting to help it continue like you do.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Even if I hadn't "done a damn thing about any of it", ...


You haven't. I have.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> You haven't. I have.


Yeah, you've done a lot alright. You've been a pussy AND you've advanced the cause of communists.

But that's not what we're looking for here, you piece of shit.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> ....you've advanced the cause of communists.
> 
> ...


WRONG, gas bag. Exactly the opposite.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Yeah, you've done a lot alright. ....


A lot more than YOU, big mouth.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> A lot more than YOU, big mouth.


Dude...you're a fucking coward. You're crying like a little bitch about people even _talking_ about no longer tolerating China and their totalitarian bullshit.

Fuck off already. We the People have absolutely no use for beta pussies like you.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> ...... You're crying like a little bitch about people even _talking_ about no longer tolerating China and their totalitarian bullshit.


No, I’m calling YOU out for shooting your mouth off endlessly and never doing a damn thing to back it up.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> No, I’m calling YOU out for shooting your mouth off endlessly and never doing a damn thing to back it up.


You literally started the last two threads on this topic crying like a little bitch because China has nukes. Who gives a _fuck_? Only pussies like you.

Sit the fuck down, clown.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> You literally started the last two threads on this topic crying like a little bitch because China has nukes.


What the hell are you talking about, gas bag?


----------



## Unkotare

Big mouth is reading, but as usual doing nothing.


----------



## P@triot

So glad to see this. We cannot allow cowards like Sensei Snowflake drive foreign policy with vicious dictators like Xi Jinping. All it takes is some actual backbone, and Xi will cower like Unkotare.








						US approves $100m deal for Taiwan to upgrade Patriot missile system
					

Defence sale will help ‘maintain political stability, military balance, economic and progress in the region’, says US




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## P@triot

We’re seeing first-hand why you don’t allow animals like Xi Jinping and the CCP to remain in power.

You can solve the problem swiftly or you can let the problem grow and spread. Only ignorant cowards (like Sensei Snowflake) allow the problem to grow and spread. Real men handle problems immediately


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> ...Real men handle problems immediately


What have _you _*EVER* done to "handle" it, big mouth? What will _you_ *EVER* do? NOTHING. You're nothing but hot air.


----------



## xyz

bodecea said:


> You think the People's Republic of China is Communist?


They are not Communist economically, but the Communist Party is in power. They praise their Communist past and there is a portrait of Mao at the entrance to the Forbidden City.

On the other hand, Russia has gone back to praising Stalin, but the Communist Party is not in power. They do have a similar dictatorship with different symbols.

I would also like China to espouse democracy, but I think the conspiracy theory that they developed COVID as a bioweapon is bs.


----------



## P@triot

xyz said:


> I would also like China to espouse democracy, but I think the conspiracy theory that they developed COVID as a bioweapon is bs.


It was created in their Wuhan bio lab (proven fact). What other reason would they create gain of function on a virus?


----------



## xyz

P@triot said:


> they create gain of function on a virus?


That's pretty nonsensical. Are you sick?


----------



## Unkotare

xyz said:


> They are not Communist economically, but the Communist Party is in power. They praise their Communist past and there is a portrait of Mao at the entrance to the Forbidden City.
> ...


There's his dead body nearby.


----------



## P@triot

xyz said:


> That's pretty nonsensical. Are you sick?


What is “nonsensical” about it, jack-hole? Why are they creating deadly “gain of function” viruses if not for biological weapons?

Since you couldn’t articulate anything to back up your idiotic 3 word sentences, I’d say it’s painfully clear you know I’m right.


----------



## 1stNickD

whitehall said:


> Thanks to the media's 60 year old disinformation campaign to benefit democrats, most American kids have been taught that a single republican senator was the cause of all the unpleasantness of the crackdown on communists dubbed "McCarthyism. The problem is that it was the democrat Truman majority that created HUAC. The dirty little secret is that communists have as much of a 1st Amendment right to campaign for office as democrats or socialists or conservatives. If you have a problem with communism you need to get educated.


If you don;t have a problem with communism, you need to be educated.


----------



## P@triot

Would be rather ironic if COVID ultimately toppled the CCP. We know the pussies here in America (like Sensei Snowflake) won't do it - maybe the virus will.








						Cracks Form in Xi’s Armor Amid China’s COVID-19 Lockdown of Shanghai
					

Shanghai’s citywide lockdown and its subsequent food shortages emerge at a critical moment for Chinese President Xi Jinping.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Would be rather ironic if COVID ultimately toppled the CCP. We know ... (like Sensei Snowflake) won't do it - ...


What have YOU EVER done about it, big mouth?


----------



## koshergrl

Anomalism said:


> I thought right wing nationalists hated international cooperation.


That’s what the CCP is


----------



## koshergrl

Rigby5 said:


> Nonsense.
> First of all, Russia was never communist, and second is that communism never threatened anyone because it is communal, cooperative, and collaborative.  Can't get any better than that.  It is capitalism that is a danger.  Hitler was a huge capitalist, for example.


Hitler was not a huge capitalist. What a ridiculous lie.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> What have YOU EVER done about it, big mouth?


^^^^^^^


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> What have YOU EVER done about it, big mouth?


I would tell you, but it would just “trigger” your fragile little ass.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> I would tell you, but it would just “trigger” your fragile little ass.


Go ahead and tell me, liar. I'll tell you what I have personally done after you do. ...


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> I would tell you, but it would just “trigger” your fragile little ass.


Still waiting, big mouth.


----------



## Unkotare

And.............crickets.

Of course.


----------



## Unkotare

Liar + coward + hypocrite + empty big mouth = the OP.

Good for everyone to see.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Still waiting, big mouth.


And you’re _still_ “triggered”, little coward.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Liar + coward + hypocrite + empty big mouth = the OP.
> 
> Good for everyone to see.


Coward + Triggered + 50 Cent Army + Triggered = Sensei Snowflake


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Go ahead and tell me, liar. I'll tell you what I have personally done after you do. ...


^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^


I can’t. You’re too fragile. You’re too easily “triggered”.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> I can’t. .....


Of course you can't.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Of course you can't.


 Don't fret, fragile one. We'll handle it. Nobody expects you to sacrifice anything.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Don't fret, f....



Speak up, or slink away with your tail between your legs as usual.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Speak up, or slink away with your tail between your legs as usual.


Another $0.50 for you! You just be raking in the cash with your useless posts.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Speak up, or slink away with your tail between your legs as usual.


^^^^^^^^


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Go ahead and tell me, liar. I'll tell you what I have personally done after you do. ...


^^^^^^^^


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> ^^^^^^^^


Do you get $0.50 for just posting carets without any other content? #AskingForAFriend


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Go ahead and tell me, liar. I'll tell you what I have personally done after you do. ...


What you've "personally done" is show the world you're a pussy who would rather see 1.4 billion suffer than have to experience the slightest inconvenience in any capacity.

You love your job with the 50 Cent Army so you don't want to see the CCP removed.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> What have _you _*EVER* done to "handle" it, big mouth? What will _you_ *EVER* do? NOTHING. You're nothing but hot air.


^^^^


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> What have YOU EVER done about it, big mouth?


^^^^


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Go ahead and tell me, liar. I'll tell you what I have personally done after you do. ...


Let’s go big mouth. I am waiting.


----------



## Unkotare

Still waiting....


----------



## Unkotare

And...........STILL waiting...


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> ^^^^


Oh…_sorry_! Forgot that members of the CCP 50 Cent Army are committed strictly to the state.

The rest of us were out today celebrating our mothers and wives for the amazing things they do for our families.

Not likely something a statist such as yourself could possibly understand.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Let’s go big mouth. I am waiting.


Oh…sorry! Forgot that members of the CCP 50 Cent Army are committed strictly to the state.

The rest of us were out today celebrating our mothers and wives for the amazing things they do for our families.

Not likely something a statist such as yourself could _possibly_ understand.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Still waiting....


Oh…sorry! Forgot that members of the CCP 50 Cent Army are committed _strictly_ to the state. That has to suck ass 

The rest of us were out today celebrating our mothers and wives for the amazing things they do for our families.

Not likely something a statist such as yourself could possibly understand.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> And...........STILL waiting...


Yeah…spent many hours today celebrating my mother and my wife. You’ll be waiting a long time. I would suggest you Google “Mother’s Day” but the CCP you love controls Google in China


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Yeah…spent many hours today celebrating my mother and my wife. You’ll be waiting a long time. I would suggest you Google “Mother’s Day” but the CCP you love controls Google in China


You could save yourself further embarrassment by just admitting that you are full of it and have NEVER done ANYTHING to support your big talk.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> You could save yourself further embarrassment by just admitting that you are full of it and have NEVER done ANYTHING to support your big talk.


I know I've never sat in the corner crying like a little bitch like you do all over USMB 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Go ahead and tell me, liar. I'll tell you what I have personally done after you do. ...


^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> And...........STILL waiting...


.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> ^^^^^^^^^


We know what you have “personally done”. Worked for the 50 Cent Army.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> .


And _still_ crying that we shouldn’t bother your beloved communist China.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> We know what you have “personally done”. .....


Apparently not.
What have YOU done?


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Apparently not.
> What have YOU done?


I’ve educated people about cowards such as yourself. Those who would gleefully watch billions suffer in tyranny to ensure your fragile little life isn’t inconvenienced in the least.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> I’ve educated people ....


Repeating the same post here endlessly isn't "educating" anyone. I'm pretty sure you don't know the first thing about education.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> .... cowards such as yourself. ....


"Coward" in what way? You still haven't come up with ANY way in which you have acted in relation to the OP. I have.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Apparently not.
> What have YOU done?


----------



## Unkotare

...


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> ...You still haven't come up with ANY way in which you have acted in relation to the OP. I have.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Repeating the same post here endlessly isn't "educating" anyone. I'm pretty sure you don't know the first thing about education.


I’ve thoroughly educated you on this board over and over


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> "Coward" in what way?


In _every_ way. You’re so afraid of China, you’ll push their agenda.


Unkotare said:


> You still haven't come up with ANY way in which you have acted in relation to the OP.


I’ve already told you, you cry like a little bitch just over my posts. I can’t tell you the things I’ve done - it will “tigger” your fragile little ass.


Unkotare said:


> I have.


No you haven’t. You talk a lot of shit about “what you’ll share” but you never actually share it. You’re a clown.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


>


Appropriate. Your fear/loyalty to the CCP ensures your silence.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> I’ve thoroughly educated you on this board over and over


When exactly did that happen?


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> "Coward" in what way? You still haven't come up with ANY way in which you have acted in relation to the OP. I have.


.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Repeating the same post here endlessly isn't "educating" anyone. I'm pretty sure you don't know the first thing about education.


.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Apparently not.
> What have YOU done?


Well.................?


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> In _every_ way. You’re so afraid of China, you’ll push their agenda.
> ...


How have I ever done that? I have done exactly the opposite. What have you ever done?


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> ....
> 
> No you haven’t. You talk a lot of shit about “what you’ll share” but you never actually share it. ....



Ok, I'll go first. In 1994 I stood before 100s of students and a few dozen CCP representatives at a university in central China and, along with a good friend from Manchester, gave an hour long lecture on the nature, history, and importance of DEMOCRACY.  In 1995, I stepped between a Tibetan merchant and the PLA thug who who had been busting his head in with the butt of a rifle and challenged him to do the same to me. He declined. Over the decades, I have ACTUALLY educated hundreds and hundreds of CHINESE students on the evils of communism and the benefits of democracy.

WHAT THE FUCK HAVE _YOU_ *EVER* DONE, YOU FUCKING FRAUD?


----------



## Unkotare

FRAUD.


----------



## Unkotare

BIG MOUTH


----------



## Unkotare

NOTHING.


----------



## Unkotare

..........


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> FRAUD.


And yet you sit on USMB crying that we *shouldn’t* take out the CCP. So forgive me if I have a healthy skepticism about your claims.


----------



## Thunderbird

bodecea said:


> You think the People's Republic of China is Communist?


Most Communists have exploited the working class. Many Communists have embraced multinational corporations.

The rhetoric about serving the proletariat is just a trick to gain power.

CCP brutality:









						Opinion | Mao's Great Leap to Famine (Published 2010)
					

Party archives in China are beginning to reveal the full horror of the great famine of 1958-1962.




					www.nytimes.com
				












						'Their goal is to destroy everyone': Uighur camp detainees allege systematic rape
					

In new testimony, former detainees of China's detention camps describe systematic rape and torture.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> And yet you sit on USMB crying that we *shouldn’t* take out the CCP. ....


Wrong


----------

